# IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen



## IG-Taunus (8. April 2012)

Die DIMB e.V. IG-Taunus lädt ein zur abwechslungsreichen Herbstausfahrt durch den schönen, viel weniger frequentierten Hintertaunus.
Dort gibt es noch viele interessante, einsame und naturbelassene Wege zu erkunden.

*IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour 
Sonntag, 16.10.2016. 11:00 Uhr Start *

*Treffpunkt: *Vor dem Restaurant Neumann, Am Hattsteinweiher, 61250 Usingen
*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 15:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 40 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 900 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Anschließend besteht die Möglichkeit im See-Restaurant Neumann einkehren.

*Komplette Ausschreibung und Anmeldung hier.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tourenausschreibung für den 15.04.2012

  Die Tour führt von der Hohemark über den Lindenberg, Klingenberg in Richtung Hessenpark. Von dort kurbeln wir auf den Sandplacken umrunden den Feldberg und fahren Richtung kleinen Zacken ehe wir wieder Kurs zur Hohemark nehmen.

  Kondition sollte für 30-40km / ca. 1.000hm mitgebracht werden

*Termin: Sonntag, 15.04.2012*
*Treffpunkt: Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums *
*Startzeit: 13.00 Uhr*

  Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
  Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit losem Geröll und größeren Wurzeln in steilem Gelände ist Voraussetzung
  Max. Gruppengröße: 10

  Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz wieder vergeben werden kann.

  Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise und die Trail Rules der DIMB e.V. Die Teilnahmebedingungen findet ihr unter

http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

  Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein technisch einwandfreies MTB mitbringt. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourenteilnahme nicht notwendig. Es besteht Helmpflicht.
  Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

  Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus!

  Hail to the trail

  Eure DIMB IG Taunus

  DIMB Trail Rules

  1.		 Fahre nur auf Wegen.
  2.		 Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
  3.		 Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
  4.		 Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
  5.		 Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
6.		 Plane im Voraus.


----------



## M-T-B (20. April 2012)

Hi Robert,

bin beim ganzen Programm dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (21. April 2012)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> bin beim ganzen Programm dabei...



*Am Sonntag, 29.04.2012
  Treffpunkt: Oberursel, Parkplatz Hohemark, vor dem Taunus-Informationszentrum*

*14:00 Uhr** Die Tour:*
  Quick & dirty zum Feldberg und Altkönig und wieder zurück.
Dauer ca. 4 Std., ca. 1000 Höhenmeter, ca. 30 km.
  Es werden mindestens zwei Guides anwesend sein und wir werden unterschiedliche Strecken anbieten.
Eine Tour S0 - S1 und eine S0 bis S2+ nach der Singletrail-Skala.

Die Anmeldung bitte per PN oder hier.

Bis nächste Woche
DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## TRB (27. April 2012)

kannst du denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad in Trails einordnen. Die Trailskala sagt mir zwar was aber es ist doch meist Ansichtssache was worunter fällt. Könnte man denn mal paar Trails nach ihrer Würdigung benennen? Würde mir bei der Beurteilung helfen in welcher Gruppe ich eventl Sonntag teilnehmen würde.


----------



## taunusflitzer (27. April 2012)

@IG Taunus:

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich auch Angebote/Aktionen auf der anderen Taunusseite (Weiltal, Emsbachtal, etc.) - quasi mehr im Norden?!

Danke + Gruß
Th!


----------



## Marko S (28. April 2012)

TRB schrieb:


> kannst du denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad in Trails einordnen. Die Trailskala sagt mir zwar was aber es ist doch meist Ansichtssache was worunter fällt. Könnte man denn mal paar Trails nach ihrer Würdigung benennen? Würde mir bei der Beurteilung helfen in welcher Gruppe ich eventl Sonntag teilnehmen würde.



TRB
fährst du einfach die Tour S0 bis S1 dann bist du richtig.
Nur etwas mehr Kondition wie beim letzten mal brauchts du schon.
Meine Runde hat 30 km und rund 800-900 Hm, Trails werden hoch und runter gefahren.
Beim Robert gehts eher um die Trails beim runterfahren.
Die Touren werden geführt von
Robert S0 bis S2+
Marko S0 bis S1
Es werden aber noch weitere Scouts anwesend sein.



> @IG Taunus:
> 
> Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich auch Angebote/Aktionen auf der anderen Taunusseite (Weiltal, Emsbachtal, etc.) - quasi mehr im Norden?!
> 
> ...



Müssen wir mal schauen, wir haben auch einen Guide für den Hintertaunus.
Ich selber werde wohl noch eine Wintersteinrunde anbieten, start ist aber immer im Bereich Kronberg / Oberursel / Bad Homburg.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (29. April 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> Robert S0 bis S2+



Bilder von heute.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. April 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bilder von heute.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Von mir gibt es natürlich auch noch ein paar Bilder zur Tour S0 bis S1.









  Wir sind heute in zwei Gruppen gestartet, die eine etwas technischer und mit weniger Trailanteil Berg hoch.
   Die zweite etwas weniger technisch und mit hohem Flowtrailanteil Berg hoch sowie runter. 
   Angefahren wurde von beiden Gruppen der Altkönig und Feldberg, bei der Tour S0 bis S1 kam dann noch der Sandplacken hinzu.
   Ich denke alle Teilnehmer hatten einen schönen Nachmittag mit vielen neuen An/Aussichten von unseren schönen Taunustrails.

   Bis zur nächsten Tour

   Marko
IG-Scout


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2012)

moin.

@marko : wo sind denn die beiden (bub und mädel), die an der hohen mark mitfahren wollten 

@carsten : deine bilder zeigen deutlich, wie wenig ich in letzter zeit zum biken kam  ich glaub, ich sollte mir erst mal ein paar freeride-shirts zulegen 

war ne schöne tour  da ich meist alleine unterwegs bin, fahre ich echt selten die heftigeren trails. in der gruppe fühlt man sich einfach sicherer.
der x-trail ist und bleibt für mich aber immer noch schöner bergauf. probierts mal aus 

wie war die abschließende besprechung ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. April 2012)

War super gestern! Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht!! Lustige Gruppe, top Guide. 
Schwarzenegger würde sagen: I'll be back 

Und: boah, hatte ich danach ein Hunger  fand die Gespräche danach ebenfalls sehr gut


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. Mai 2012)

*Tourenausschreibung für* *Sonntag den 20.05.2012

* *Treffpunkt: Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums *
*Startzeit: 14:00 Uhr*
 *Tourdauer : 3-4 Std.*
*Tourlänge: rund 30 km*
*Höhenmeter: 800-900
*
*Motto der Tour: der Flowtrail ist das Ziel*

Die Tour führt von der Hohemark über die Goldgrube, Altkönig, Lips Tempel, Burg Falkenstein, Hardtberg, Mammolshain, Kronberg, Hünerberg und wieder zurück zur Hohemark.
Die Tour hat einen recht hohen Trailanteil berghoch wie auch runter, somit sollte Kondition für 50-60 Km auf breiten Waldwegen vorhanden sein.

Tempo: moderates Tourentempo bergauf 5-8 Kmh
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit losem Geröll und größeren Wurzeln in steilem Gelände ist Voraussetzung.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala ist die Tour mit S0 bis S1+ (kurze Passagen S2)  zu bewerten.
Max. Gruppengröße: 12
  Tourenguide: Marko, Patrick

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz wieder vergeben werden kann.
Sollte es regnen wird hier am Tag der Veranstaltung bekanntgegeben in wieweit die Tour stattfindet oder nicht.

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise und die Trail Rules der DIMB e.V.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.*
Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein technisch einwandfreies MTB mitbringt. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourenteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.


  Eure DIMB IG Taunus 




 
  [FONT="]DIMB Trail Rules:
1. [/FONT][FONT="]Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
[/FONT][FONT="]6. Plane im Voraus.[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (6. Mai 2012)

- Nicht dabei
Terminüberschneidung


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,
  bitte für Sonntag hier anmelden.
  Das  Wetter wird sich ja bis zum Abend halten und da zwei weitere Scouts der IG-Taunus mitfahren,
können wir auch bei der Tour verschiedene Varianten anbieten.
  Derzeit sind 7 Personen angemeldet.


  Also bis Sonntag
  Marko


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo! Ich wurde gerne mitkommen, bin ich hiermit angemeldet?


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich wurde gerne mitkommen, bin ich hiermit angemeldet?



bist du.

Bis Morgen


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Mai 2012)

Kein Unwetter, kein Regen wie vorhergesagt nein einfach schönes Wetter heute und so konnten wir unsere Runde wie vorgesehen abfahren.
Ich hatte auf jeden Fall wieder viel Spaß beim Guiden, auch ein kleiner def. konnte uns nicht weiter beinträchtigen.
Am Ende sind alle wohlbehalten und hoffentlich zufrieden wieder an der Hohe Mark angekommen.
















Bis zur nächsten Tour
Eure DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

war ne wirklich nette und spaßige Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2012)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 24.06.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel-Hohemark*

Demnächst findet wieder eine Tour der DIMB IG Taunus statt. 

*Treffpunkt: Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
Startzeit: 13:00 Uhr
Tourdauer: 3-4 Std.
Tourlänge: rund 30 km
Höhenmeter: 800-900
* 
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit losem Geröll und größeren Wurzeln 
Tourenguide: Chris, Tobi
Max.Gruppengröße: 12 

  Kurze Info zur geplanten Route, die Tour wird in etwa folgende Eckpunkte haben: Hohemark, Homburger Hütte, Marmorstein, Kirdorf, Hesselberg, Gickelsburg, Saalburg, Marmorstein, Hohemark.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die *Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.* http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, wird  aber natürlich gerne gesehen.

Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber einen Tag vorher bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

*Eure DIMB IG Taunus*


----------



## Asrael (18. Juni 2012)

Ich wär dabei 

LG Stefan


----------



## akisu (18. Juni 2012)

ich würde auch gern mitkommen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (20. Juni 2012)

Nehmt Ihr auch was Weibliches mit?

Grüße
Das Schaf


----------



## Marko S (20. Juni 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr auch was Weibliches mit?
> 
> Grüße
> Das Schaf



Da hat sicher keiner was dagegen und bei unseren letzten Ausfahrten waren auch Mädels dabei. 
Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen was und wo am Sonntag gefahren wird.
Die nächste Tour der IG-Taunus wird geleitet von Christoph der wird sich sicher noch dazu äußern.

Viele Grüße

Marko


----------



## akisu (22. Juni 2012)

ist der christoph schüchtern oder wartet er noch den wetterbericht ab?
soll ja erst sonntag abend wieder regnen


----------



## Asrael (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch grad noch mal nach dem Wetter geschaut, sieht tatsächlich aus als hätten wir Glück.


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eben die Tourbeschreibung oben aktualisiert. 

Denn so wie der Wetterbericht aussieht, wird die Tour am Sonntag stattfinden. Absagen wegen Regen erfolgen wie oben schon gesagt, einen Tag vorher. 

Bis dann!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juni 2012)

Tag!

Würde mir bitte einer ne Handynr. per pn zukommen lassen.... Ich reise mit dem guten deutschen Nahverkehr an, dem trau ich nicht so wirklich...

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## stefston (22. Juni 2012)

Die Tour klingt gut. Wahrscheinlich bin ich dabei.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (24. Juni 2012)

So, war eine super Tour! Vielen Dank für die Organisation. Jemand wollte von mir eine gpx-Datei. Habe es in der Aufbruchshektik vergessen. Bitte per PN.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. Juni 2012)

Södele, das Schaf ist auch zu hause angekommen geduscht und wird jetzt gefüttert...

War ne schöne Tour und das Thema Sattel hoch oder runter sollte noch mal vertieft werden... 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## stefston (24. Juni 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Södele, das Schaf ist auch zu hause angekommen geduscht und wird jetzt gefüttert...
> 
> War ne schöne Tour und das Thema Sattel hoch oder runter sollte noch mal vertieft werden...
> 
> ...



Wieviele km hattest du am Ende auf der Uhr?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (25. Juni 2012)

Moin,

hier noch die Bilder von gestern.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (25. Juni 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> wieviele km hattest du am ende auf der uhr?
> 
> Grüße
> stefan



111,8


----------



## stefston (25. Juni 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> 111,8





Aber mit 'nem Tourenrad geht's ja... 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## akisu (26. Juni 2012)

beim tourenrad muss man auch die sattelstütze nicht so oft runtermachen


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. Juli 2012)

Am 15.07 ist wieder eine DIMB IG Taunus Tour, die Ausschreibung könnte aber recht kurzfristig eingestellt werden.
Also besser am Abend vor der Tour im IBC-Forum nachschauen.
Wer die Tour leiten wird ist noch offen, zwei unserer Guides kommen erst am 14.07 aus dem Urlaub werden aber am 15.07 vor Ort sein.


  Bis nächste Woche
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. Juli 2012)

*Am Sonntag, 15.07.2012*

*Parkplatz Sportplatz "AmSauerborn"*

*Sauerbrunnenweg 1*

*65812 Bad Soden am Taunus -Neuenhain*



*13:30Uhr** Die Tour:*
  Genussvolle und technische Sommerferientour für alle Daheimgebliebenen und um Flagge gegen Trailverbote zu zeigen.
Dauer ca. 4h, ca. 1000 Höhenmeter, ca. 30 km.
Das Fahren über Wurzeln und Geröll sollte keine wesentlichen Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Und wenn doch, dann hilft der Guide.
Die Anmeldung bitte per PN oder hier.


*Ab 19 Uhr*: IG-Treffen mit allen Infos im

*Gasthaus Rudolph*
*Alt-Niederhofheim 30*

*65835 Liederbach*

Wir haben zwar einen großen, separaten Raum gebucht, abersicherheitshalber brauchen wir dringend deine Teilnahme-Zusage per E-Mail an:
[email protected]. Ansonsten freuen wir uns natürlich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen zumgemeinsamen shredden und Pläne schmieden.

Bis nächste Woche
DIMB IG-Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (8. Juli 2012)

Ich falle leider für ne ganze Weile aus. 
Viel Spaß allen die mitfahren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## M-T-B (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Robert,

bin bei beiden Aktivitäten dabei, wenn es dann mal Sommer gibt 

Sollte es wieder einmal Sommerpause in Form von Extremregen geben, komme ich zum 19Uhr Treff.


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
irgendwie ging die Einladung zum Treffen hier im Thread verloren. Ich habe den eigentlichen Post mit den Daten abgeändert.

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. August 2012)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 26.08.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel-Hohemark*

Demnächst findet wieder eine Tour der DIMB IG Taunus statt. 

*Treffpunkt: Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
Startzeit: 13:00 Uhr
Tourdauer: ca. 3 Std.
Tourlänge: rund 30 km
Höhenmeter: 800-900
* 
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln 
Tourenguide: Chris, Tobi
Max.Gruppengröße: 12 

  Infos zur geplanten Route werden wir noch kurzzeitig bekanntgeben.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. Solltet ihr  nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte  Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die *Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.* http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.

Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber einen Tag vorher bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

*Eure DIMB IG Taunus*


----------



## IG-Taunus (25. August 2012)

*Absage: IG-Taunus Tour am 26.08.2012 

* Aufgrund der sich immer weiter verschlechternden Wettervorhersagen fällt die Tour am Sonntag, 26.08.2012 leider aus.

Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich bei der Septembertour.


Bis dann,

*Eure DIMB IG Taunus*


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. September 2012)

*Rad-Charity Veranstaltung âRadeln auf den GroÃen Feldbergâ am 09.09.2012 in Oberursel Hohemark*

Die DIMB IG Taunus ist auch dabei und wir rufen alle Radfahrer auf macht mit und spendet fÃ¼r  krebskranke Kinder.
Weitere Infos unter  www.feldberg-radeln.de
Die IG Taunus wird nach der Veranstaltung fÃ¼r alle Teilnehmer (max. 30 Personen) ab dem Feldberg Touren nach Oberursel Hohemak anbieten,
desweiteren sind wir mit unseren Infopavillon vor Ort.

*Treffpunkt: Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr
Anmeldung und Spenden ab 9:00 Uhr* 

*Die Touren der IG Taunus starten ab dem Feldberg* 
*Startzeit: zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr
Anmeldung: Am Stand der IG Taunus ab 12:00 Uhr* 

*Tempo/Fahrtechnik:* wir werden verschiedene Touren anbieten, hier wird vom Einsteiger bis zum Profi fÃ¼r jeden etwas dabei sein.
Da wir uns ja bereits am hÃ¶chsten Punkt im Taunus befinden, werden wir uns vorwiegend bergab bewegen.
Weitere Infos werden die IG Scouts vor Ort am Stand der IG Taunus bekanntgeben. 
*Tourenguide:*  Chris, Patrik, Stefan
*Max.GruppengrÃ¶Ãe:*  10-15 


FÃ¼r die Touren der IG Taunus gelten die  *Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.* http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Es besteht Helmpflicht.* 
Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein technisch einwandfreies MTB mitbringt.
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist fÃ¼r die Tourenteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei MinderjÃ¤hrigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden die Unterschrift der Eltern fÃ¼r die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Also bis dann! 

*Eure DIMB IG Taunus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (11. September 2012)

*Kurze Zusammenfassung zu letztem Sonntag*

Im AnschluÃ an die Veranstaltung âRadeln auf den GroÃen Feldbergâ haben  wir die Tour der IG Taunus direkt auf dem Gipfel gestartet. Bei bestem  Wetter ging es zunÃ¤chst zum  Sandplacken und dann weiter in  Richtung Klingenkopf. Danach sind wir trailig runter zur  Homburger  HÃ¼tte und Forellengut gefahren. 

  Danke an die Mitfahrer, es hat SpaÃ gemacht! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder auf einer der nÃ¤chsten Touren.

Bis dann,

  Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. September 2012)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 16.09.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Saalburg-Bahnhof*

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz des Saalburg-Bahnhofs an der Zufahrt zum Freizeitpark Lochmühle in 61273 Wehrheim
Startzeit: 13:00 Uhr
Tourdauer: ca. 3-4 Std.
Tourlänge: rund 30 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 700-800*
 
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln
*Tourenguide:*  Oli, Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:*  12

*Infos zur geplanten Route*: Start Saalburg-Bahnhof, vom Mun-depot zur Kapersburg, Aussichtspunkt Kuhkopf-Hütte, Steinkopf, Winterstein, Steinkopf, Römerturm, Vogeltal,
Friedrichsthal, Naturfreundehaus zur Marienkapelle, Usatalweg, Kransberg, Schlosskapelle, zur Schlink oberhalb Wehrheims, Limesradweg, Saalburg-Bahnhof
 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann. 

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise 

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen. 
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber einen Tag vorher bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## blackbike__ (15. September 2012)

andreas und ich sind dabei und freuen uns auf eine schöne tour!  ich bin noch ein wenig am zögern, ob ich fully oder hardtail nehmen soll, was meinen denn die guides? wollt ihr lieber berg hoch oder berg runter auf mich warten?  lg, mecki


----------



## Nerve8ES (15. September 2012)

Hallo Mecki,
es ginge bestimmt auch mit dem HT..., aber ich würde das Fully wählen, da ein paar schöne Wurzel- und Schotterteppiche, auch bergab, auf uns warten. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Teilnahme bei bestem Sonntagswetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einer eurer Guides.


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. September 2012)

Kurze Info zum Startpunkt.

Wir Starten an der Lochmühle vor der Waldschänke!
Parkplatz müsst Ihr euch vermutlich suchen, könnte heute viel Betrieb an der Lochmühle sein.
Ich werde mich auch gleich etwas abseitz stellen und mit dem Rad zur Waldschänke rollen.
Da gibt es z.B. einen an der Bundesstraße direkt an der Abfahrt zur Lochmühle am Wald.

Adresse für das Navi:
Bahnhof Saalburg 3
61381 Friedrichsdorf

Bis gleich
Marko


----------



## stefston (16. September 2012)

Hi,

ich radel auch mit.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. September 2012)

Was sollte eine DIMB Tour ausmachen?

In der Gruppe entspannt mit netten Leuten die Natur, die Trails und viel Spaß das schöne Wetter genießen. 
Ich hoffe genau das konnten wir heute vermitteln, uns hat es auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute.
















Für die nächst Tour gibt es auch bereits Pläne, wir werden vermutlich im Bereich Kelkheim, Ruppertshain, Eppstein unterwegs sein, genaue Infos folgen aber noch.

Bis zur nächsten Tour,

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## blackbike__ (18. September 2012)

war eine wirklich schöne tour! ich hatte keine ahnung, dass es auf der anderen seite des feldberg so schöne trails gibt, schön flowig!

zuhause hatten wir dann 70 km und 1350 hm auf dem tacho und ich war platt!

lg, mecki


----------



## stefston (18. September 2012)

Cooler Guide, geile Tour!

Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2012)

Herzliche Einladung zu einer Tour im Main Taunus Kreis:

*Tourenausschreibung für* 
*Sonntag den 28.10.2012 (neu)
13.00 Uhr *  - Bitte pünktlich, max. Wartezeit auf angemeldete 5 Minuten 

*Schwimmbad (Parkplatz), Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.

*Tourdauer : ca. 3:30 Std.*
*Tourlänge: rund 33 km*
*Höhenmeter: ca. 1200 HM*

Die Tour führt von der Gundelhard über den Staufen nach Lorsbach, Langenhain, Judenkopf und über Lorsbach zurück nach dem Gundelhard. Hier besteht die Möglichkeit zum einkehren.

Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Fahren auf Single Trails. Nach der Singletrail-Skala ist die Tour mit S0 bis S1zu bewerten.

Tourenguide: Urs, Peter

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin kurzfristig nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid über Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. 

Sollte es regnen wird hier bis 11:00 Uhr im Forum abgesagt.

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise und die Trail Rules der DIMB e.V.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.*
Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein technisch einwandfreies MTB mitbringt. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourenteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.


Urs, im Namen der DIMB IG Taunus 




 
  [FONT="]DIMB Trail Rules:
1. [/FONT][FONT="]Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
[/FONT][FONT="]6. Plane im Voraus.[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hptaccv (14. Oktober 2012)

So. den 21. Oktober wahrscheinlich, oder hab ich mich da vertan?


----------



## Marko S (14. Oktober 2012)

hptaccv schrieb:


> So. den 21. Oktober wahrscheinlich, oder hab ich mich da vertan?



richtig, wird geändert.

Danke
Marko


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2012)

Herzliche Einladung zu einer Tour im Main Taunus Kreis:

*Tourenausschreibung für* 
*Sonntag den 28.10.2012 
13.00 Uhr *  - Bitte pünktlich, max. Wartezeit auf angemeldete 5 Minuten - An diesem Tag werden übrigens die Uhren auf Winterzeit umgestellt - Bei langer Rückfahrt mit dem Rad an die Beleuchtung denken. 

*Schwimmbad (Parkplatz), Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.

*Tourdauer : ca. 3:30 Std.*
*Tourlänge: rund 33 km*
*Höhenmeter: ca. 1200 HM*

Die Tour führt von der Gundelhard über den Staufen nach Lorsbach, Langenhain, Judenkopf und über Lorsbach zurück nach dem Gundelhard. Hier besteht die Möglichkeit zum einkehren.

Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Fahren auf Single Trails. Nach der Singletrail-Skala ist die Tour mit S0 bis S1zu bewerten.

Tourenguide: Urs, Peter

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin kurzfristig nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid über Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. 

Sollte es regnen wird hier bis 11:00 Uhr im Forum abgesagt.

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise und die Trail Rules der DIMB e.V.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.*
Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein technisch einwandfreies MTB mitbringt. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourenteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.


Urs, im Namen der DIMB IG Taunus 




 
  [FONT="]DIMB Trail Rules:
1. [/FONT][FONT="]Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
[/FONT][FONT="]6. Plane im Voraus.[/FONT]


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2012)

Frage: Ist der Termin um eine Woche verschoben?
Antwort: Ja

Frage: Darf ich mich denn schon jetzt anmelden?
Antwort: Ja, es macht die Planung leichter.


----------



## hjw51 (25. Oktober 2012)

Fahre auch mit
Hansjörg


----------



## Speedskater (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## stefston (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch...
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. November 2012)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 18.11.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
 
*Treffpunkt:**Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums**
Startzeit: 13:00 Uhr
Tourdauer: ca. 3 Std.
Tourlänge: rund 25 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 700-800*

*Tempo:*  moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln
*Tourenguide:*  Marko und Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:*  12
*Angemelde**t für die Tour*: *10 Personen (Stand 17.11. 23:30)*
 
*Infos zur geplanten Route* : Was, wie, wo gefahren wird mache ich abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann. 

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise 

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.  
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen. 
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann!  

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Scott-Ron (16. November 2012)

Hi hallo!
Würde gern mitfahren wenn noch was frei ist?!
Mfg - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (16. November 2012)

Kann leider doch nicht..


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. November 2012)

Angemeldet sind zurzeit 5 Personen, siehe Ausschreibung.
Aktuell ist auf dem Feldberg Sonne (http://www.taunus.info/de/sidebar/webcams.aspx )und wenn das morgen auch so ist muss der mit in die Tour, von wegen Nebelmeer und so. 
Dann wird es eher eine klassische Taunusrunde ohne die keinen versteckten Trails, zumindest für mein Verständnis.  
Wetter sieht für Sonntag gut aus, ist halt meist Nebel. 


Bis Sonntag 
 Marko


----------



## cubelars (17. November 2012)

Hallo Marko,
Britta und ich fahren gerne mit, wenn noch 2 Plätze übrig sind.
Schickst Du mir bitte eine Antwort, ob wir dabei sind?

Besten Dank und Gruß,
Lars


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. November 2012)

cubelars schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,
> Britta und ich fahren gerne mit, wenn noch 2 Plätze übrig sind.
> Schickst Du mir bitte eine Antwort, ob wir dabei sind?
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars,

ihr seit dabei, für Sonntag sind jetzt 8 Mitfahrer gemeldet.

Bis Morgen

Marko


----------



## Speedskater (17. November 2012)

Dann stelle ich auch mal einen Antrag auf mitradeln.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## TiJoe (17. November 2012)

Ich würde mich dann mal für den vermeintlich letzten freien Platz bewerben!

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (17. November 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ich würde mich dann mal für den vermeintlich letzten freien Platz bewerben!
> 
> Gruß Joe




Armin / Joe

kein Problem bin jetzt doch nicht der einzige DIMB Scout, Chris kommt  mit und so können wir die Gruppe an verschieden Stellen auch wieder aufteilen (technisch oder einfach).
Ihr solltet euch aber auf feuchte Bedingungen einstellen, der Nebel hat in den letzten Tagen ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Wenn jetzt zwei Leute mehr da sind ist das auch kein Problem, nur bitte anmelden nicht das am Ende deutlich mehr am Start sind.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## arlac77 (18. November 2012)

Hallo,
wenn noch zwei Plätze frei sind würde ich gern mit einem Kollegen mitfahren.
Wenn nicht ist es auch ok.


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. November 2012)

arlac77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn noch zwei Plätze frei sind würde ich gern mit einem Kollegen mitfahren.
> Wenn nicht ist es auch ok.



Kein Problem kommt vorbei, zwei Absagen und so bleibt es mit euch bei 10.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TiJoe (18. November 2012)

Scheeee wars!!! 

Thanx Marco & Chris! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. November 2012)

Hat heute wieder viel Spaß gemacht im Wald spielen zu gehen.
Das Wetter war soweit für November o.K. und in der Gruppe spielen die Wetterbedingungen  auch nicht mehr so eine Rolle,
ist ja immer einer in der Nähe den man vollquatschen kann. 
Trotz der rutschigen Bodenverhältnisse sind wir alle gesund und mit einem Lächeln zum Startpunkt zurückgekehrt. 
Die nächste Tour wird unsere Weihnachtsrunde mit Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberreifenberg, Termin ist noch nicht fest (15. oder 16.12) 









Bis zur nächsten Tour
Chris & Marko


----------



## ml IX (18. November 2012)

Hat auf jeden Fall Laune gemacht heute, auch ein Dank von mir. :thumbup:


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. Dezember 2012)

*[FONT="]IG-Taunus Weihnachtstour am 16.12.2012 um 12:00 zum Weihnachtsmarkt Oberreifenberg[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][COLOR=royalblue][FONT="]
[/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT]
 [B][COLOR=Red]Die Tour ist hiermit offiziell abgesagt![/COLOR][/B]
  [FONT="]
[/FONT][FONT="]
Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus[/FONT]*


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. Dezember 2012)

Absage der Tour!


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. Januar 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 20.01.2013 um 13:30 Uhr ab* *Oberursel Hohemark*
*
Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 - 30 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700-900

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 5 Personen

*Infos zur geplanten Route :* Was, wie, wo gefahren wird mache ich wie immer im Winter abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Rampe (19. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Ich bin Morgen um 13:00 Uhr zusammen mit Karsten an der Hohemark,

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich plane mitzufahren. 

Gruß
jimmykane


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Januar 2013)

Na dann ab in Schneechaos, mal schauen was wir so alles fahren können und wie viel Schnee wir haben.

Bis dann
Marko


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (20. Januar 2013)

Schnee ist schön - ich komme mit.

Bis nachher

Nils


----------



## arlac77 (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich komme auch mit
Markus


----------



## jimmykane (20. Januar 2013)

Danke an die Guides! Schöne Tour , wenn auch eisig, glatt und anstrengend. Nächstes Mal ohne den schmalen Spike-Reifen vorne und wahrscheinlich nicht mit Klickies ;-).


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Januar 2013)

Unsere erste DIMB Tour in diesem Jahr wurde gleich eine mit Neuschnee und viel Spaß.
Die Jungfräulichen Wege/Trails ließen sich super fahren alles andere kostete Kraft und so hatten wir am Ende rund 22 km auf der Uhr die uns aber wie viel mehr vorkamen.
Die Rückfahrt von Hohe Mark war dann im Eisregen wie unschwer am Rucksack zuerkennen ist.

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (20. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Schöne Tour , wenn auch eisig, glatt und anstrengend.



Stimmt 

Hier noch meine Bilder.

Danke Marko!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Februar 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 17.02.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Eine kleine Winterrunde im Schnee!*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 20 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 600-700

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Marko, Tobias
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 5 Personen (Stand 17.02. 11:00)

*Infos zur geplanten Route :* Was, wie, wo gefahren wird mache ich wie immer im Winter abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.
Wenn sich die Bedinungen im Taunus nicht ändern empfehle ich Spikereifen zu montieren.
Es geht zwar auch ohne, auf den breiten Wegen sind aber größere Eisflächen vorhanden so zumindest die Bedingungen am heutigen Wochenende.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,  gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. März 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 24.03.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark*


*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 600-700

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Marko, Patrick
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 4 Personen (Stand 24.03.2013)

*Infos zur geplanten Route :* Wir werden uns im Bereich Oberursel - Kronberg - Königstein bewegen.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,   gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus         
                                                                                       __________________
*DIMB e.V.*
*Alles weitere zur I**G Taunus** / Termine & Touren der IG Taunus*
Alle Touren sind Veranstaltungen der DIMB/Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team.
Es gelten die: *Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB e.V.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (16. März 2013)

*Achtung Termin vom 17.03 auf den 24.03 verschoben!!!!!!!

*siehe Ausschreibung oben!*
*


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. März 2013)

Kurze Info zur Tour am Sonntag:

Da in den Höhenlagen vom Taunus noch einiges an Schnee liegt werden wir uns auf den Südhängen bis max. 400 Hm bewegen.
Die Tour wird also keine langen Abfahrten beinhalten.
Wir werden uns auf den Trails zwischen Oberursel und Königstein bewegen.
Da die meisten vermutlich wenig gefahren sind wir das Tempo entsprechend angepasst,
Kondition sollte aber trotzdem etwas vorhanden sein Trails fahren kostet Kraft.

Bis Sonntag

Eure IG Taunus


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2013)

Danke für die Tour heute 

Meine Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (24. März 2013)

Cappuccino Runde im Taunus

  Unsere heutige Runde führte uns von Oberursel über den Hünerberg, Viktoriatempel, Kocherfels, Burg Falkenstein und die Burg Königstein.
Die Wetterbedingungen waren heute wirklich super und die meisten Trail auch gut fahrbar.
In manchen Bereichen gerade an schattigen Stellen sind wir aber trotz der geringen Höhe auf größere Eisflächen gestoßen die wir aber doch gut umfahren konnten.
Am Ende sind wieder alle gesund und zufrieden an der Hohemark angekommen, auch wenn es für die Jahreszeit doch recht Kalt war.
Hier wurden wir durch die Sonne und die guten Trailverhältnisse mehr als entschädigt.
Unsere Runde hatte am Ende 24,6 Km und rund 600 Hm.
Den Cappuccino gab`s am Ende der Tour natürlich auch noch.

Die Tour hat uns wieder viel Spaß gemacht, Danke an alle Mitfahrer und bis zur nächsten Tour der IG Taunus.
Bilder gibt es natürlich auch von mir noch ein paar, wobei Karsten hier deutlich versierter ist.

Patrick und Marko


----------



## freekojak (25. März 2013)

Danke für die toll geführte Tour. Bordstein ftw


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. März 2013)

freekojak schrieb:


> Danke für die toll geführte Tour. Bordstein ftw



Na das mit dem Bordstein üben wir einfach beim nächten mal 

Hier mal die geplanten Touren für 2013
Änderungen kann es natürlich immer geben.
Die aktuelle Liste findet Ihr immer hier->


21.04.2013 IG-Tour
26.05.2013 IG-Tour
16.06.2013 IG-Tour
21.07.2013 IG-Tour
18.08.2013 IG-Tour
15.09.2013 IG-Tour
20.10.2013 IG-Tour
17.11.2013 IG-Tour
Weihnachtstour im Dezember zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberreifenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (15. April 2013)

:d


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. April 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 21.04.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark*


*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 800-900

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S2 fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Patrick, Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 4 Personen (Stand 20.04. 18:30 Uhr)
*Infos zur geplanten Route :* Bei gutem Wetter geht es auf den hoffentlich schneefreien  Feldberg. 


Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,   gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2013)

Bin dabei und freue mich auf einen sonnigen Tag ...


*Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Sa./So.): 5 Plätze 
Vom Mi. 29. Mai bis So. 2. Juni: 1 Platz
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Platze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Plätze

Unten findest Du die Ausschreibung. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## Cynthia (19. April 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Marko S (19. April 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*
> 
> Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Sa./So.): 5 Plätze
> Vom Mi. 29. Mai bis So. 2. Juni: 1 Platz
> ...



Klingt nicht schlecht da muss ich mal schauen, so ein verlängertes Wochenende könnte passen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2013)

Bin dabei und sage meine eigene AWB-Tour ab


----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2013)

Bin dann auch dabei, vielleicht bring ich noch jemand mit.


----------



## crazyeddie (21. April 2013)

ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. April 2013)

Weitere Bilder im Album der IG Taunus.

Unsere heutige Tour führte uns über den endlich schneefreien Feldberg, weiter zum Sandplacken, Roßkopf und Marmorstein.


----------



## karsten13 (21. April 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


>



also das Bild gefällt mir besonders gut 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Weitere Bilder im Album der IG Taunus.
> 
> Unsere heutige Tour führte uns über den endlich schneefreien Feldberg, weiter zum Sandplacken, Roßkopf und Marmorstein.




Glaube, ich habe euch gesehen!?
Bin an der Auffahrt vom Windeck zur Falknerei im letzten Stück an euch vorbei.
Hatte ein schw/weisses 29er Speci Carbon dabei und lange Hosen mit MTBC Wehrheim - Schriftzug....


Irgendwann wollte ich mich euch auch mal anhängen.


----------



## bonusheft (22. April 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also das Bild gefällt mir besonders gut
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Erschreckend: In dem Teilchen waren zwar keine Rosinen, aber Rhabarber.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Erdnüssen


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2013)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Erschreckend: In dem Teilchen waren zwar keine Rosinen, aber Rhabarber.
> 
> Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen Erdnüssen



Du gierst aber so auf dieses Stückchen  
Naja, der Rhabarber erklärt vielleicht den leicht säuerlichen Gesichtsausdruck der Geniessers


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaube, ich habe euch auch gesehen!?
> Bin an der Auffahrt vom Windeck zur Falknerei im letzten Stück an euch vorbei.
> Hatte ein schw/weisses 29er Speci Carbon dabei und lange Hosen mit MTBC Wehrheim - Schriftzug....



Hast du, habe dich auch gesehen.
MTBC Wehrheim ist mir doch gleich aufgefallen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. April 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also das Bild gefällt mir besonders gut
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.




Karsten ich hätte da noch bessere


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Hast du, habe dich auch gesehen.
> MTBC Wehrheim ist mir doch gleich aufgefallen.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko




....oh, ich bin auch ein Mar*c*o. 

Wenn´s der Zeitplan mal zulässt, starte ich mal mit euch. Wenn ich darf...


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Karsten ich hätte da noch bessere



trau Dich


----------



## Xah88 (22. April 2013)

Saht gestern nach ner lustigen Truppe aus ! 
Vllt schließe ich mich mit Pitchi auch mal an (ab oben/nachdem ihr hochgetreten habt )....


----------



## Asrael (22. April 2013)

Bei ner Runde die tendenziell bergab mehr Federweg benötigt und bei der Bergauf auf Übergewichtige Fahrer mit übergewichtigen Bikes Rücksicht genommen wird wäre ich auch mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (22. April 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Bei ner Runde die tendenziell bergab mehr Federweg benötigt und bei der Bergauf auf Übergewichtige Fahrer mit übergewichtigen Bikes Rücksicht genommen wird wäre ich auch mal dabei


 







Ich bin nicht alleine


----------



## Turbo-s (22. April 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Bei ner Runde die tendenziell bergab mehr Federweg benötigt und bei der Bergauf auf Übergewichtige Fahrer mit übergewichtigen Bikes Rücksicht genommen wird wäre ich auch mal dabei



Also ich weiß nicht so recht was an Deinem Speci Übergewichtig sein sollte...? 13kg?


----------



## Asrael (22. April 2013)

eher so 15

allerdings sind die 2 Kilo bei dem Fahrer völlig latte


----------



## Turbo-s (22. April 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> eher so 15
> 
> allerdings sind die 2 Kilo bei dem Fahrer völlig latte



Ach soooo


----------



## wartool (23. April 2013)

Hey! Karsten nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel... derr Marko bekommt es hin Bilder von mir zu schießen, wenn ich mal nicht am Kauen oder Trinken bin 
Aber er hat ja Ersatzopfer gefunden ;-P


----------



## karsten13 (23. April 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey! Karsten nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel... derr Marko bekommt es hin Bilder von mir zu schießen, wenn ich mal nicht am Kauen oder Trinken bin



die hat er bestimmt bearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Mai 2013)

*Abgesagt: IG-Taunus Tour am 26.05.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark*


*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 800-900

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S2 fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Patrick, Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 0 Personen (Stand 22.05.2013)
*Infos zur geplanten Route :* Die Strecke werden wir uns noch bis Sonntag ausdenken, geplant ist aber auf jeden Fall, trailig bergab zu fahren.


Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,    gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden  kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

*Die Tour fällt wegen Regen aus, die Vorhersagen sind einfach zu schlecht*

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Asrael (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter wider erwarten passen sollte wären wir wohl dabei.


----------



## IG-Taunus (25. Mai 2013)

*Abgesagt: IG-Taunus Tour am 26.05.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark**

*Unsere Tour am Sonntag fällt leider wegen Regen aus, die Vorhersagen sind alle eindeutig. Das ist einfach zu viel Wasser von oben...



Viele Grüße,

Chris


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. Juni 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 16.06.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark
 
Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:*   13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:*  ca. 4-4,5 Std.
*TourlÃ¤nge:*  36 km
*HÃ¶henmeter:*  ca. 800-900

*Tempo:*  moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und grÃ¶Ãeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:*  Marko, Oliver
*Max.GruppengrÃ¶Ãe:*  10
*Angemeldet fÃ¼r die Tour:* 7 Personen (Stand 16.06.2013 11:00 Uhr)

*Infos zur geplanten Route :*  Wir werden uns im Bereich Sandplacken - Herzberg â Saalburg bis runter nach Friedrichsdorf bewegen.
Die Tour ist so angelegt das viele Flowtrails befahren werden,
100 bis 130 mm Federweg sind fÃ¼r die Runde ausreichend. 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen kÃ¶nnen, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist fÃ¼r die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei MinderjÃ¤hrigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden die Unterschrift der Eltern fÃ¼r die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fÃ¤llt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Bergziege. (13. Juni 2013)

Angemeldet.


----------



## uwe50 (15. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei ....


----------



## dopingfrei (15. Juni 2013)

melde mich auch mit an!


----------



## bicycle-96 (15. Juni 2013)

melde mich hiermit an


----------



## hottube (16. Juni 2013)

komme auch gerne mit


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. Juni 2013)

*Max.Gruppengröße:*  10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 7 Personen (Stand 16.06.2013 11:00 Uhr)

Hier noch die Wettervorhersage für den kleinen Feldberg:
http://www.wetteronline.de/wetter/taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freekojak (16. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Bis später. Salut


----------



## sipaq (16. Juni 2013)

Komme auch. Bis gleich.


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juni 2013)

Eine tolle Tour mit für mich vielen "Erstbefahrungswegen". Vielen Dank den Guides.

Urs


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. Juni 2013)

Heute sind wir von Oberursel Hohemark entlang an der Goldgrube Richtung Viermärker über den Roßkopf, Steinmänchentrail zur Saalburg,
Gickelsburg, Rehköpfe bis Friedrichsdorf dann wieder über Trails und Waldwege zurück zur Saalburg am Marmorstein vorbei zum Bleibeskopf
ab hier über versteckte Trails zum Forellengut und zurück nach Hohemark.
Unsere Daten Heute 35 Km, rund 800 Hm, viele Nebenwege, Flowtrails, Spaß und Sonnenschein was will man mehr.
 Besonders viel Spaß hatten wir mit dem Dopingmittel der IG Metall, das hat es echt gebracht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Die Zeckensuche ergab 0 Blutsauger, wie war es bei euch?

Die nächste Tour wird am 21.07 im Bereich Kelkheim/Eppstein stattfinden.


















 Weitere Bilder gibt es per Mail, also her mit der Mailadresse.

  Also bis zur nächsten Tour
Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2013)

War eine sehr schöne Tour mit ein paar neuen Trails und Wegen (zumindest für mich). Dankeschön!


----------



## freekojak (17. Juni 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite ein Danke für die Auswahl der tollen Tour!


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juli 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard*

*Diesmal besuchen wir das âRevierâ vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis* *
* 
*Treffpunkt*:  *Gundelhard,   Kelkheim*. NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str.  Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str.  fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. 
*Achtung:  Bei Sonnenschein kÃ¶nnten die ParkplÃ¤tze direkt beim Schwimmbad knapp  werden, da sich direkt daneben auch ein  Waldseilgarten   befindet.
Da kÃ¶nnte ja auch der "Nicht-MTB-Fahrende" Teil der  Familie auf ihre Kosten kommen  * 

*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr an der Gundelhard (ca. 7 Min. Fahrzeit vom Parkplatz her einplanen) 
*Tourdauer:* max. 4 Std., d.h. spÃ¤testens um 17 Uhr zurÃ¼ck am Ausgangspunkt 
*TourlÃ¤nge:* bis 31 km 
*HÃ¶henmeter:* bis 1350 m 
*Verpflegung:* Bitte fÃ¼r unterwegs genÃ¼gend Nahrung und GetrÃ¤nk mitnehmen. 
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo 
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und grÃ¶Ãeren Wurzeln. Nach  der Singletrail-Skala  werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren. 
*Tourenguides:* Urs, Birger, Marko 
*Max.GruppengrÃ¶Ãe:* 14 Personen, Aufteilung bei starken Konditionsunterschieden mÃ¶glich)
*Angemeldet fÃ¼r die Tour:* 11 Personen (Stand 20.07.2013 18:30 Uhr)
 
 *Gruppe Ladies Only * 
*Tourenguide:* Marion 
Hier kÃ¶nnen Frauen unter sich die Freude am Mountainbiken im  GelÃ¤nde entdecken.
Diese Gruppe fÃ¤hrt nur ein Teil der Strecke an Km  und Hm. Bei Interesse  kann der ein oder andere fahrtechnische Aspekt intensiver bearbeitet  werden!   
*Max.GruppengrÃ¶Ãe:* 8 Teilnehmerinnen
*Angemeldet fÃ¼r Ladies Only:* 7 Personen (Stand 20.07.2013 18:30 Uhr) 

*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die  Tour fÃ¼hrt und vom Gundelhard zum Kaisertempel (mit einer tollen  Aussicht auf Eppstein).
Ãber steile Spitzkehren (kÃ¶nnen umfahren werden)  fÃ¼hrt die Strecke  nach Eppstein wo wir steigend,
dem Hang entlang Ã¼ber befestigte und  unbefestigte ForststraÃen und  Singletrails am westlichen Rand  von  Ruppertshain Ã¼ber eine steilere  Rampe
ca.200 HÃ¶henmeter am StÃ¼ck zum  Aussichtsturm Atzelberg erreichen.
Es erwartet uns  eine flowige Abfahrt von knapp zwei Kilometer Richtung  Westen,  natÃ¼rlich gefolgt von einem Wiederanstieg in offenem GelÃ¤nde  mit einer  hoffentlich erfrischenden Weitsicht.
Am Ostrand von Eppenhain erwartet  uns dann ein eher technischer Teil, der jedoch von  ungeÃ¼bten umfahren werden kann.
Auf dem Rossert zeigen wir Euch  nochmals einen etwas verdeckten Aussichtspunkt.
Von hier aus geht es  runter nach Eppstein, Ã¼ber eine wiederum technisch etwas  anspruchsvollere Strecke.
Wenn die Zeit reicht (und die Sonne uns  nicht allzu sehr zusetzt) kÃ¶nnen wir die Tour durch den Ortskern von  Eppstein fÃ¼hren.
Jetzt geht es zurÃ¼ck Richtung Gundelhard, verbunden mit  einem Anstieg von etwa 150 HÃ¶henmeter am StÃ¼ck und
je nach Lust und  Laune nochmals mit zwei kleineren Anstiegen Ã¼ber   unbefestigte ForststraÃen und Singletrails zurÃ¼ck zur Gundelhard.
Hier  wollen wir spÃ¤testens um 17 Uhr zurÃ¼ck sein â und wenn das Wetter passt  und ihr noch Zeit habt, dort einkehren.
 
*Anmeldung  bitte hier im Thread oder per PN* (Private Nachricht) an  IG-Taunus.   
Solltet  ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen kÃ¶nnen,
gebt  bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann. Tel.  Mobil 0151  . 182 . 483 . 80.  

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist fÃ¼r die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei  MinderjÃ¤hrigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden die  Unterschrift der Eltern fÃ¼r die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen. 
Bei Regen fÃ¤llt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Scott-Ron (17. Juli 2013)

Komme mit am Sonntag.
bis dann - ron


----------



## akisu (17. Juli 2013)

ich möchte auch gern mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (18. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal wieder eine Taunustour
Leider bin ich im Urlaub 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!!

Und bitte eine Wiederholung.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. Juli 2013)

mathias schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder eine Taunustour
> Leider bin ich im Urlaub
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mathias,

wir fahren wieder regelmäßig immer am dritten Wochenende im Monat und das bereits seit drei Jahren mit unterschiedlichen Startorten im Taunus.
Die Ausschreibung steht meistens eine Woche zuvor Online.
Alle Termine findest du hier->

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Bibivobi (18. Juli 2013)

Und endlich mal ein Tour in der Frau in Ruhe quatschen kann ;-)
Also, wir (2 Mädelz) möchten gerne in der Ladiesgruppe mitradeln 
Hoffe dass die Tour stattfindet und freue mich schon!
Bianca


----------



## Bettina (19. Juli 2013)

Ich will auch bei Marion mitfahren! Muß nur noch "Urlaub" einreichen!!
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bergziege. (19. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Katarina (19. Juli 2013)

Wie Bianca schon geschrieben hat, werde auch bei Marion fahren  Freue mich sehr endlich wieder dabei zu sein 
Katarina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Juli 2013)

*Tourenguides: *Urs, Birger, Marko*
Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 Personen
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 11 Personen (Stand 20.07.2013 18:30 Uhr)
 
 *Gruppe Ladies Only * 
*Tourenguide:* Marion 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 8 Teilnehmerinnen
*Angemeldet für Ladies Only:* 7 Personen (Stand 20.07.2013 18:30 Uhr)


----------



## freekojak (19. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Bin dabei sofern kein Problem während der Urlaubsrückreise.
Salut


----------



## M-T-B (19. Juli 2013)

Katarina schrieb:


> Wie Bianca schon geschrieben hat, werde auch bei Marion fahren  Freue mich sehr endlich wieder dabei zu sein
> Katarina



Bei der Quote möchte ja auch lieber in der Mädelsgruppe fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber zur Not dann halt doch bei den Jungs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazu melde ich dann gleich noch den Carsten an: Also 2 x Urs-Birger-Marko-Gruppe...


----------



## sipaq (19. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Juli 2013)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Bei der Quote möchte ja auch lieber in der Mädelsgruppe fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt "bei den Jungs"? Darf frau in dieser Gruppe nicht mitfahren?


----------



## akisu (19. Juli 2013)

nein wir nehmen keine frauen bei uns mit


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juli 2013)

Bibivobi schrieb:


> Und endlich mal ein Tour in der Frau in Ruhe quatschen kann ;-)
> Also, wir (2 Mädelz) möchten gerne in der Ladiesgruppe mitradeln
> Hoffe dass die Tour stattfindet und freue mich schon!
> Bianca



Tja, ich hatte mich ja mental schon auf einen gemütlichen Sonntagnachmittag im Liegestuhl eingestellt, aber so ist auch gut !

Wir nehmen übrigens keine Männer mit, auch keine mit Langhaar-Perücke !

Schön, mal wieder mit Euch Dämlichkeiten zu biken und hoffentlich ist Bettina Urlaubsantrag durchgegangen !!!

Bis morgen,

Marion


----------



## Bibivobi (20. Juli 2013)

Katarina schrieb:


> Wie Bianca schon geschrieben hat, werde auch bei Marion fahren  Freue mich sehr endlich wieder dabei zu sein
> Katarina



ähh, das ist jetzt vielleicht verwirrend.. aber in dem Fall sind wir 3 statt 2 Mädelz.. alles klar?!  
Tja bei den frauen ist es immer etwas komplizierter.. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA6iDeIh70s"]Frauen und MÃ¤nner in der Kneipe - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bianca


----------



## TiJoe (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Marion!

Ich würde gerne meine Perle Claudia bei eurer Frauentour anmelden!

Sie denkt natürlich das ihr die krassesten, austrainiertesten Frauen überhaupt seid, aber Sie mag es zumindest versuchen. 

Ich würde mit den Kindern im Kelkheimer Freibad auf ihre Heimkehr warten...

Gruß Joe


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. Juli 2013)

Bibivobi schrieb:


> ähh, das ist jetzt vielleicht verwirrend.. aber in dem Fall sind wir 3 statt 2 Mädelz.. alles klar?!
> Tja bei den frauen ist es immer etwas komplizierter..
> Frauen und MÃ¤nner in der Kneipe - YouTube
> 
> Bianca




Na ich denke ich habe es verstanden.
Bettina ist auch bereits einkalkuliert.
Aktuell sind 11 Personen für die Herrentour und 6 Frauen für Ladies Only gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juli 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi Marion!
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine Perle Claudia bei eurer Frauentour anmelden!
> 
> ...




Hi Joe,

Deine Perle Claudi hat natürlich recht, dass wir die krassesten Frauen sind , aber von austrainiert sind die meisten von uns noch Lichtjahre entfernt .

Nein, alle mir bekannten Mitbikerinnen sind Genussbikerinnen, die gerne gemütlich bergauffahren und dabei auch noch  wollen. Wir haben morgen sogar einen relativen Bikefrischling dabei, so dass wir auch bergab entsprechend rücksichtvoll fahren werden. Daher muss sich die Claudi überhaupt keine Sorgen machen. Geplant sind ca 800-1000hm, wir sind aber nach oben und unten absolut flexibel. 

Die schnellen Damen müssen also morgen bei den Herren mitfahren  !!!!

Viel Spass im Schwimmbad!

Marion


----------



## Bettina (20. Juli 2013)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ...Urlaubsantrag... !!!
> 
> Bis morgen,
> 
> Marion



Jeahh, ich war heute mit der Großfamilie im Freibad, d.h. morgen darf ich die Ruhe des Taunus genießen  Oder das Plappern der Mädels 

Freu mich,
Bettina


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich würde morgen auch mitradeln bei den Mädels. 

Fährt jemand mit dem Rad an aus Richtung Unterliederbach dem ich mich anschließen könnte? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das sonst einwandfrei finde


----------



## Cynthia (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Tinchen, komm nach Liederbach, dann können wir gemeinsam zum Start radeln.


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. Juli 2013)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Tinchen, komm nach Liederbach, dann können wir gemeinsam zum Start radeln.



Gerne.
Wo würden wir denn zu welcher Uhrzeit starten?


----------



## Cynthia (20. Juli 2013)

Wir treffen uns um 12.15 Uhr am Parkplatz der Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimerstraße.


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. Juli 2013)

*Tourenguides: *Urs, Birger, Marko*
Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 Personen
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 12 Personen (Stand 21.07.2013 11:00 Uhr)
 
 *Gruppe Ladies Only * 
*Tourenguide:* Marion 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 8 Teilnehmerinnen
*Angemeldet für Ladies Only:* 7 Personen (Stand 21.07.2013 11:00 Uhr)


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. Juli 2013)

Danke an unsere Guides Marion, Urs und Birger für die abwechslungsreiche Tour.
Es ist doch immer wieder schön auch andere Bereiche im Taunus zu erfahren, vor allem bei so einem Wetter wie heute. 
Ich denke wir hatten alle viel Spaß im Revier vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis.
Wer noch Bilder von der Tour hat bitte an mich (marko.igtaunus (et) googlemail.com) senden
ich werde Sie dann zum Downloaden  bereitstellen.
Die Bilder stehen dann für rund einen Monat über einer Link den ich per Mail oder PM versende zur Verfügung.

  Unsere nächste IG Taunus Tour findet am 18.08. statt, weitere Infos folgen.

  Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute.




















  Bis zum nächsten mal
Eure IG Taunus


----------



## enetics (21. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich kann mich anschliessen. Vielen Dank Urs und Deinem Team. Ihr habt uns eine prima Tour präsentiert, die super vorbereitet war. Es hat viel Spass gemacht.

Danke für die schönen Trails in einer Gegend, die ich bisher nicht kannte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (22. Juli 2013)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Deine Perle Claudi hat natürlich recht, dass wir die krassesten Frauen sind , aber von austrainiert sind die meisten von uns noch Lichtjahre entfernt .
> 
> ...



Hi Marion!

Meine Perle war sehr angetan von eurer Gruppe und der Tour! 

Vielen Dank und großes Lob auch noch mal auf diesem Weg! 

Gruß Joe (im Auftrag der Herrin...)


----------



## akisu (23. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Meine Fotos gibt es bei flickr

Ach ja gibts vielleicht irgendwo die GPS Daten, damit man die Tour nochmal nachfahren kann?


----------



## Micha-L (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
am Freitag bin ich mit meinem Dad bei Hibike in Kronberg. Wir dachten, das mit einer Runde am Feldberg verknüpfen. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Strecke von / ab Kronberg oder in der Nähe empfehlen? Das Auto würden wir dann einfach in Kronberg stehen lassen.

Bergauf gerne gemütlich, bergab darfs ruhig etwas knackig sein (ich hab ein ICB und mein Herr Vater ein Nerve AM). Die Federung will ja auch was zu tun bekommen. 

Taugt dieser Track hier was? Vllt. mit extra Schleife zum großen Feldberg?

Danke & Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Asrael (31. Juli 2013)

Jup der Track kann was.


----------



## sipaq (1. August 2013)

Der Track ist okay, nur den unteren gepunkteten Teil am Reichenbach entlang kurz vor Falkenstein solltest Du nicht fahren. Das ist mitten im Naturschutzgebiet, somit verboten und da wird gerne auch mal vom Forst kontrolliert. Kann sehr teuer werden (dreistellig).

Stattdessen lieber vor dem letzten Intervall wieder hoch in Richtung Fuchstanz an der Jösch-Hütte vorbei und dann den Stichweg zum Franzkopf nehmen und von dort aus weiter zum Wirtshaus Reichenbachtal. Macht mehr Spaß und weniger Ärger.


----------



## Asrael (1. August 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Der Track ist okay, nur den unteren gepunkteten Teil am Reichenbach entlang kurz vor Falkenstein solltest Du nicht fahren. Das ist mitten im Naturschutzgebiet, somit verboten und da wird gerne auch mal vom Forst kontrolliert. Kann sehr teuer werden (dreistellig).



Selbiges gilt aber auch für den AK der auch auf der Route liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (1. August 2013)

Der ist allerdings längst nicht so erosionsanfällig wie das Reichenbachtal und außerdem stehen da die Forstbehörden nicht ständig.


----------



## Micha-L (2. August 2013)

Hallo,
Danke für die Tips. Heute wars uns aber definitiv zu warm. 

Werde die Runde aber auf jeden Fall mal fahren. Ich habe versucht, die Anregungen bzgl. des Naturschutzgebiets einzubauen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zbhuulcvgznevdty

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Marko S (3. August 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Danke für die Tips. Heute wars uns aber definitiv zu warm.
> 
> Werde die Runde aber auf jeden Fall mal fahren.
> ...



An der Tour musst du noch etwas feilen.
Die Anfahrt zur Weißen Mauer passt nicht und zum Feldberg hoch einfach den Wanderweg nehmen.
Die Abfahrt am AK ist auch nicht korrekt.
Schicke mir mal eine Mail.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. August 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 18.08.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark*


*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 800-900

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S2 fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Patrick, Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 3 Personen (Stand 15.08.2013)
*Infos zur geplanten Route :* Die Strecke werden wir uns noch bis Sonntag ausdenken, geplant ist aber auf jeden Fall, trailig bergab zu fahren.


Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,     gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden   kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
*
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.*

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## Asrael (11. August 2013)

@IG-Taunus copy & Paste Fehler?

Die Tour fällt nicht aus oder?


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. August 2013)

Ist korrigiert,

Chris


----------



## moses3k (14. August 2013)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren!


----------



## akisu (15. August 2013)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## akisu (17. August 2013)

hat jemand von den morgigen mitfahrern vielleicht einen 8mm inbus und könnte diesen netterweise mitbringen?


----------



## moses3k (17. August 2013)

Yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (17. August 2013)

sehr gut 
dann kann ich ja meine pedale einweihen. ich habe dooferweise nur 6 und 10mm hier.


----------



## moses3k (18. August 2013)

Danke für die nette Tour heute @Chris und @Patrick. Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## moses3k (23. August 2013)

Servus zusammen. Wie schaut's aus? Fahrt ihr dieses WoEnde? Ist zwar leichter Regen angesagt, aber das macht mir nix. Wer fährt? Ich will unbedingt biken


----------



## Marko S (23. August 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Wie schaut's aus? Fahrt ihr dieses WoEnde? Ist zwar leichter Regen angesagt, aber das macht mir nix. Wer fährt? Ich will unbedingt biken



Ich auf jeden Fall nicht, hatte heute eine schöne Wurmberg-Brockenrunde im Harz.
Deine Anfrage ist auch unter AWB besser aufgehoben.

Viel Spass im Taunus
Marko


----------



## Perle68 (25. August 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi Marion!
> 
> Meine Perle war sehr angetan von eurer Gruppe und der Tour!



Hi,

die tolle Ladies-Only-Tour im Taunus Ende Juli hat so ihre Spuren hinterlassen............ erstens bin ich nun persönlich hier im Forum angemeldet und zweitens habe ich mich nun angesichts meines fortgeschrittenen Alters und der großartigen Taunustrails vom Retrokult verabschiedet und radel seit dieser Woche gefedert und mit "Zaubersattelstütze".

Toll wäre es, wenn die ein oder andere Ladies-Only-Fahrerin Zeit und Lust für eine Taunustour hätte.

Bis bald, Claudia


----------



## moses3k (5. September 2013)

Geil, im Harz aufm Brocken war ich neulich auch. Bist du auch den Weg über diese fiesen Steinplatten hoch? 



Marko S schrieb:


> Ich auf jeden Fall nicht, hatte heute eine schöne Wurmberg-Brockenrunde im Harz.
> Deine Anfrage ist auch unter AWB besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Viel Spass im Taunus
> Marko


----------



## Marko S (5. September 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Geil, im Harz aufm Brocken war ich neulich auch. Bist du auch den Weg über diese fiesen Steinplatten hoch?



Nein, wir hatten lediglich auf dem Rückweg zum Wurmberg die Platten vom ehemaligen Grenzweg.
Aber ein paar ordentliche Rampen sind da schon dabei.
Viel schlimmer war das hochfahren auf der Skipiste am Wurmberg, aber so ist das wenn man mit CC Fahrern unterwegs ist.
Macht aber nichts mir ist ja bewusst worauf ich mich einlasse wenn ich die Jungs in Thüringen besuche.


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. September 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 22.09.2013, Treffpunkt um 13:00 Uhr ab Saalburg-Bahnhof*


*Treffpunkt: *Parkplatz des Saalburg-Bahnhofs an der Zufahrt zum Freizeitpark Lochmühle in 61273 Wehrheim
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 4 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 37 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 800

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Oli
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 6 Personen (Stand 22.09.2013 00:30)


Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,      gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden    kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
*
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.*

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## moses3k (14. September 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (17. September 2013)

Ich schaffe es endlich auch mal an einer Tour teilzunehmen.
Grüße,
Paul

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## moses3k (17. September 2013)

Hat eben fett geregnet. Findet die Tour trotzdem statt?


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.



Die Antwort findest du bereits in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## moses3k (17. September 2013)

Hab's eben gesehen und festgestellt dass ich aus Versehen im falschen Forum gepostet hatte..


----------



## Speedskater (21. September 2013)

Ich möchte dann mal LimitedEdition und mich anmelden.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## uwe50 (21. September 2013)

und 2 dazu (Cynthia und ich) ...

Der Treffpunkt über ein Navigationssystem: Bahnhof Saalburg 3, 61381 Friedrichsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (22. September 2013)

Mein Zug kommt erst um 13:06 am Bahnhof Saalburg an. Wäre es möglich, dass Ihr ein paar min auf mich wartet?


----------



## Paul_FfM (22. September 2013)

War eine sehr nette Tour auf vielen mir unbekannten Trails,nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## Cynthia (23. September 2013)

Danke für die gestrige Tour!


----------



## Asrael (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mal so dreist und missbrauch den Thread 

Jemand Lust so in ein oder zwei Stunden ab der Hohemark ne Runde über Feldi und AK zu drehen?
Gemütlich bergauf und spaßig bergab.


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Oktober 2013)

[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]*IG-Taunus           Tour am 20.10.2013, Treffpunkt um 12:00 Uhr ab Taunus           Informations-Zentrum / Oberursel           Hohemark*[/FONT]


*Treffpunkt: *Taunus           Informations-Zentrum / Oberursel Hohemark
*Startzeit:* 12:00 Uhr 
*Tourdauer:* ca. 5 Std. 
*Tourlänge:* ca. 30 km 
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 900 hm 

*Tempo:* Sehr entspanntes Tourentempo 
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit           größeren Steinen und größeren Wurzeln. 
Nach der Singletrail-Skala           werden wir auf der Tour max. S2 fahren. 
*Tourenguide:* Stefan, Patrick, Chris 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 8           Personen (Stand 19.10.2013) 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an           IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht           wahrnehmen können,      gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz           ggf. weiter vergeben werden    kann. 
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise 

Das Tragen von Protektoren wäre von Vorteil.

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme           nicht notwendig. 
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen           Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der           Tour vorliegen. *
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir           aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.*

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## karsten13 (14. Oktober 2013)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> [FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]*IG-Taunus           Tour am 20.10.2013, Treffpunkt um 12:00 Uhr ab Taunus           Informations-Zentrum / Oberursel           Hohemark*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> *Treffpunkt: *Taunus           Informations-Zentrum / Oberursel Hohemark
> *Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr



Startzeit?
Stefan = Asrael?


----------



## Asrael (14. Oktober 2013)

12 Uhr, sorry mein copy & paste Fehler 

Und Ja Stefan = Asra


----------



## sipaq (14. Oktober 2013)

Wo willste denn hin? Gibts irgendein spezielles Ziel oder einfach rund um AK und Feldi?


----------



## Asrael (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja die Strecke ist eigentlich schon klar.
Wenn wir die Volle Runde fahren, fahren wir auf den Feldi und dann über relativ grobes Geläuf ein Stück runter, dann noch mal gemütlich auf eine andere Anhöhe, von da gehts dann wieder rumpelig bis flowig bergab.
Wir landen dann irgendwann oberhalb Kronbergs und von da geht's nur noch relativ eben zurück zur Hohemark.

Ich bin die Runde am Samtag allein abgefahren, nicht schnell aber auch nicht getrödelt und hab nicht ganz 4 Stunden gebraucht.
Am Sonntag werden Damen mit schwerem Gerät dabei sein, dann kommt noch der Trödelfaktor hinzu, daher denke ich, dass 5 Stunden ganz gut hinkommen werden.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werden Damen mit schwerem Gerät dabei sein,



Kommt Chaotenkind mit dem Schweindel mit?

Dann melde ich mal LimitedEdition und mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (14. Oktober 2013)

Dabei sind schon mal @lauli666 mit nem Torque und meine Regierung mit einem Nukeproof Mega.

Wird auf jeden Fall lustig mit dem Fokus auf Bergab


----------



## lauli666 (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Trödelfaktor ist aber nicht direkt auf die Damen bezogen, oder? ;-)


----------



## akisu (14. Oktober 2013)

lauli666 schrieb:


> Der Trödelfaktor ist aber nicht direkt auf die Damen bezogen, oder? ;-)


auf wen sonst? 

klingt nach spaß (ist nicht auf das trödeln bezogen). ich komme auch gern mit.


----------



## Asrael (14. Oktober 2013)

Quatsch, beim trödeln bin ich selbst der größte. Ich erinnere nur an die schrauberorgien vorm losfahren


----------



## Speedskater (14. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Quatsch, beim trödeln bin ich selbst der größte. Ich erinnere nur an die schrauberorgien vorm losfahren



Aha, deshalb treffen um 12:00 und Abfahrt um 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Asrael (14. Oktober 2013)

Genau! Wenn ihr also noch schnell, auf dem Parkplatz vor der Waldtraut, eure Bremsen entlüftet, eure Federelemente gewartet oder nur einen Steuersatz eingepresst haben wollt, bin ich euer Mann

(wehe das nimmt jetzt jemand ernst und will, dass ich ihm am Sonntag seinen Haufen Schrott wieder fit mach  )


----------



## TiJoe (14. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Genau! Wenn ihr also noch schnell, auf dem Parkplatz vor der Waldtraut, eure Bremsen entlüftet, eure Federelemente gewartet oder nur einen Steuersatz eingepresst haben wollt, bin ich euer Mann



Na, dass hört sich doch gut an. 

Ich denke dann bin ich auch dabei! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## akisu (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich melde mich hiermit offiziell zum Bremsen entlüften an!


----------



## x-rossi (14. Oktober 2013)

ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (14. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe sind bereits 7 Personen angemeldet.
Dann ist es ja gut das genügend Scouts mitfahren, da können wir die Gruppe immer noch aufteilen wenn das gewünscht ist.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Asrael (14. Oktober 2013)

Mit @Nukem49 sind's 8 und 4 DIMB Jungs


----------



## Scott-Ron (14. Oktober 2013)

Schon alles belegt?
Hätte Lust.


----------



## Asrael (15. Oktober 2013)

Es sind theoretisch 4 Guides angemeldet. Daher sollte von der Teilnehmerzahl locker Luft nach oben sein. Zur Not machen wir 2 Gruppen


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Scott-Ron (15. Oktober 2013)

Ok,  dann hoffen wir das es trocken bleibt.
Freu mich
Bis  dann - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (15. Oktober 2013)

derzeit sieht es samstag besser aus:






mal sehen wie die prognose am freitag aussieht


----------



## Asrael (15. Oktober 2013)

Vor Donnerstag ist die Wettervorhersage eh geraten 
Wenn's hart auf hart kommt könnte man auch spontan über den 27. nachdenken, aber momentan geh ich von 20 grad und Sonnenschein aus


----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2013)

regenmäntel habt ihr wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. Oktober 2013)

*Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 8           Personen (Stand 19.10.2013) 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an           IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht           wahrnehmen können,      gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz           ggf. weiter vergeben werden    kann. 
[/quote]


----------



## Tobsucht. (16. Oktober 2013)

würde mich auch gerne noch anschließen.


----------



## Asrael (16. Oktober 2013)

@Tobsucht. hat dich Puky überredet?


----------



## Tobsucht. (16. Oktober 2013)

so ungefähr


----------



## x-rossi (16. Oktober 2013)

ich glaube nicht mehr an einen trockenen sonntag. machen wir wirklich einen nassen?


----------



## Tobsucht. (17. Oktober 2013)

Muss für Sonntag leider wieder absagen 
Hab einen Termin vergessen der genau in den Zeitraum fällt.


----------



## TiJoe (17. Oktober 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht mehr an einen trockenen sonntag. machen wir wirklich einen nassen?



Mir würde auch Samstag passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (17. Oktober 2013)

nanu? 

immer noch regen angesagt, aber lange nicht so heftig, wie vor 2 tagen, eigentlich überschaubar. mit der jetzt prognostizierten nässe von oben könnte ich gut umgehen.


----------



## sipaq (17. Oktober 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Mir würde auch Samstag passen...


Dann schließ Dich mir an (siehe Afterwork-Thread), denn ich fahre am Samstag.


----------



## TiJoe (18. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber die familiäre WE-Planung hat leider ergeben, dass wir auf einen Reiterhof fahren werden. 

Ich bin somit für das WE leider raus.

Gruß Joe


----------



## dopingfrei (19. Oktober 2013)

sehe erst jetzt, dass du eine tour anbietest.
leider ist der sonntag morgen schon belegt. mist.
wär gern nochmal mitgefahren.


----------



## Scott-Ron (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi hallo!
ich kann auch leider nicht mitkommen :-(
Hab rückenschmerzen .
Bis zum nächsten mal!
mfg - ron


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Oktober 2013)

*Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 7           Personen (Stand 20.10.2013) 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an           IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht           wahrnehmen können,      gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz           ggf. weiter vergeben werden    kann.


[FONT="]Was Wetter kommt wie es ist, das ist aber noch kein Grund gleich die Tour abzusagen.
Sollte es dann Morgen wirklich regnen werden wir bis 9:00 Uhr eine Entscheidung treffen.
Ob es ordentlich regnet kann man ja zum Glück inzwischen über die Prognosen im Internet gut einschätzen.
Einfach hier vor dem Start noch mal schauen.

Gruß
Marko
[/FONT]


----------



## Asrael (20. Oktober 2013)

Kurz zur Info, wir fahren.

Gegen 11 wird's wohl regnen, dann aber gegen 12 aufhören.
Danach wird uns noch ein etwas schwächeres Wolkenband aus Richtung Frankreich erwischen und danach könnte es trocken sein.

Ich denke mal, dass wir mit Regenjacken bekleidet heut trotzdem Spaß haben werden, da es nicht dauerhaft schütten wird.


----------



## Marko S (20. Oktober 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Kurz zur Info, wir fahren.
> 
> Gegen 11 wird's wohl regnen, dann aber gegen 12 aufhören.
> Danach wird uns noch ein etwas schwächeres Wolkenband aus Richtung Frankreich erwischen und danach könnte es trocken sein.
> ...




Also hier in Bad Homburg regnet es noch nicht und so wie es jetzt aussieht wir der Regen wohl eher unterhalb vom Taunus vorbeiziehen,
auch die zweite Wolkenfront wird wohl den Weg nehmen.
Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus das wir nicht viel Regen bekommen.
Mit so schönem Wetter wie gestern wird es aber wohl nichts.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Oktober 2013)

mal wieder 1A bei mir, noch keine einzige ausfahrt mit dem forum hat dieses jahr geklappt 

die hintere maxle lite an meinem rad ist kurz davor, sich zu verabschieden. sie hat sich von alleine so festgeklemmt, dass sie sich nicht ohne werkzeug öffnen lassen wird. ich könnte heute mit diesem defekt fahren, bei einem platten aber aus der wäsche schauen. und nach recherche im netz bin ich auf andere maxle lites gestoßen, die gebrochen sind.

ich möchte heute nichts riskieren, sorry für die späte absage.

grüße
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (10. November 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 17.11.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
 *
Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:*  13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:*  ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:*  27 km
*Höhenmeter:*  ca. 700

*Tempo:*  moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
Auf die derzeit nassen und rutschigen Bedingungen sollte sich jeder mit entsprechender Materialwahl einstellen.
*Tourenguide:*  Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:*  10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 7 Personen (Stand 16.11.13 / 21:00)

*Infos zur geplanten Route : *Wir fahren über den Sandplacken in den Hintertaunus.
Hohemark, Goldgrube, Lindenberg, Metzgerpfad, Richtung Neu Anspach, um den Langhals, Biemerberg, Sandplacken, Kolbenberg, Klingenkopf, Stöckchentrail, Metzgerpfad Richtung Forellengut, Hohemark.
Optimal für die Tour sind 100 bis 150mm Federweg, mehr ist nicht notwendig.
Protektoren werden eigentlich keine benötigt wer sich bei den Bedingungen unsicher ist sollte sie natürlich mitnehmen.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren. 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko Schlichting


----------



## Melibiker (14. November 2013)

hallo Marko,
bin am So auch dabei
Meine U.Bahn kommt allerdings genau um 13.00h an, also nicht wundern,
wenn es sehr pünktlich bei mir wird

bis So 

gruß
JÜrgen


----------



## Marko S (14. November 2013)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag passt fahren wir eine Runde in den Hintertaunus.
Die Runde hat dann 27 km und rund 700 hm.
Optimal für die Tour sind 100 bis 150mm Federweg, mehr ist nicht notwendig.
Protektoren werden auch keine benötigt.

Bis Sonntag
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (15. November 2013)

Hi Marko,
bin auch dabei.
Bei 27km und nur 700HM geht es aber nicht weit in den Hintertaunus oder.
Ich muß um 16 Uhr wieder in Kronberg sein.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Marko S (15. November 2013)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hi Marko,
> bin auch dabei.
> Bei 27km und nur 700HM geht es aber nicht weit in den Hintertaunus oder.
> Ich muß um 16 Uhr wieder in Kronberg sein.
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

wenn du Pech hast musst du die Tour auf dem Rückweg am Sandplacken abbrechen und Richtung Kronberg fahren,
aber das werden wir sehen.

Ich passe die Ausschreibung noch mal an, Regen ist keiner für Sonntag in Sicht und somit steht die Tour.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## bicycle-96 (16. November 2013)

Hallo,
bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei
Gruß
Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (8. Dezember 2013)

*IG-Taunus Weihnachtstour am 15.12.2013 um 12:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
*
Treffpunkt: * Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 12:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
Auf die derzeit nassen und rutschigen Bedingungen sollte sich jeder mit entsprechender Materialwahl einstellen. 
*Tourenguide:* Marko, Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 12
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 5 Personen (Stand 15.12.13 / 10:30)

*Infos zur geplanten Route : * Wir fahren über den Feldberg zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberreifenberg, auf jeden Fall etwas Geld mitbringen.
Optimal für die Tour sind 100 bis 150mm Federweg, mehr ist nicht notwendig.
Protektoren werden eigentlich keine benötigt wer sich bei den Bedingungen unsicher ist sollte sie natürlich mitnehmen.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.  

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus 
Marko Schlichting


----------



## ml IX (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mich mal für den Sonntag anmelden. Gruß aus dem Spessart.


----------



## Bergziege. (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme auch zum Glühwein trinken...


----------



## bicycle-96 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich werd auch wieder mitkommen


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. Dezember 2013)

Na dann bis gleich.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe ihr hattet eine  schönen Tag?!
 Bin euch kurz hinter dem Weihnachtsmarkt, beim Antritt eures Rückwegs, mit dem Auto entgegen gekommen und habe kurz mit Chris (OnOne Fatty) gesprochen....

Wäre gerne mal mit, war aber familiär verpflichtet und morgens schon zweirädrig dort.

VG


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. Januar 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 19.01.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: * Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
Auf die derzeit nassen und rutschigen Bedingungen sollte sich jeder mit entsprechender Materialwahl einstellen.
*Tourenguide:* Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 2 Personen (Stand 16.01.14 / 21:30)

*Infos zur geplanten Route : *Was, wie, wo gefahren wird mache ich wie immer im Winter abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren. 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko Schlichting


----------



## wartool (15. Januar 2014)

Hey Marko.. Weihnachtstour ist der falsche Titel ;-P


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. Januar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey Marko.. Weihnachtstour ist der falsche Titel ;-P



Da hast du Recht, ist geändert


----------



## olivergomez (16. Januar 2014)

Wurden gerne am Sonntag mit Euch fahren - wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt!  Gruss Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (16. Januar 2014)

19.01. - 13:00 bin dabei.


----------



## Bergziege. (19. Januar 2014)

bis später....


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Januar 2014)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> bis später....



freut mich also bis später.
Derzeit werden wir mindestens mit 5 Personen unterwegs sein.
Wir werden über den Sandplacken zum Windeck und auf den Altkönig fahren.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## cleiende (19. Januar 2014)

Dann bis gleich. Ich fahre 12:15 ab HG Gonzenheim los. Wenn noch wer diesselbe Strecke fährt - PN bis 12:10.


----------



## bicycle-96 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich komm auch noch mit. bis dann


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Januar 2014)

Schöne Tour heute mit seltenen Aussichten auf den Sandplacken.


----------



## cleiende (21. Januar 2014)

War mir eine Freude, auch wenn ich abgebogen bin um noch rechtzeitig einen meiner Söhne an der Halle in Kalbach abholen zu können.


----------



## cleiende (21. Januar 2014)

doppelposting


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. Februar 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 16.02.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
*Treffpunkt: * Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
Auf die derzeit nassen und rutschigen Bedingungen sollte sich jeder mit entsprechender Materialwahl einstellen.
*Tourenguide:* Patrick
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 
*Infos zur geplanten Route : *Was, wie, wo gefahren wird mache ich wie immer im Winter abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren. 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-M-F (12. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre dann erstmalig dabei.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Februar 2014)

bin auch dabei, wenn noch platz ist.reise mit der ubahn an.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Februar 2014)

moin, wie siehts hier aus? wenn ich ausm fenster schaue, siehts über dem feldberg sehr dunkel aus und der wetterbericht sagt regen an der hohemark an.


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen,
"hier" schaut es jetzt noch gut aus. Die Sonne scheint. 
Hab jetzt auch noch mal schnell auf den Wetterbericht geschaut und eigentlich sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus. Sollte also klappen und den Feldberg lassen wir einfach mal links liegen. 
Wir sind um 13Uhr an der Hohemark. Sollte das Wetter dann wirklich so schlecht sein, können wir immer noch abkürzen oder erst gar nicht starten.

Bis gleich ...
Patrick


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Februar 2014)

schade, leider zu spät gelesen. dennoch viel spaß und wenig regen für alle fahrenden.


----------



## S-M-F (16. Februar 2014)

War sehr geil, hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. Februar 2014)

jemand hatte unterwegs nach den Bildern gefragt, klick

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## S-M-F (17. Februar 2014)

karsten13 schrieb:


> jemand hatte unterwegs nach den Bildern gefragt, klick
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


 
Ich war das. Vielen Dank.


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour. Trotz April-Wetter hat es Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## willyalvarez2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich werde ab Freitag als Praktikant in Frankfurt sein. Ich würde gern mitfahren, auch unter der Woche. Wenn jemand fährt würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Grüsse, 

William


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. März 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 16.03.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: * Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln, verblockte Abschnitte können auch vorkommen.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S1/S2 fahren.

*Tourenguide:* Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die Tour: 7 (Stand 16.03.2014)
Infos zur geplanten Route : *Was, wie, wo genau gefahren wird mache ich abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus

Chris


----------



## S-M-F (10. März 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## willyalvarez2 (10. März 2014)

ich komme auch


----------



## howie_0808 (12. März 2014)

Hallo -- bin auch dabei ! VG und  bis Sonntag  - Christoph


----------



## Bergziege. (15. März 2014)

fahre auch mit....


----------



## bicycle-96 (15. März 2014)

komme auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enetics (16. März 2014)

Wenn es passt, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.


----------



## olivergomez (16. März 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## S-M-F (16. März 2014)

War wieder ne saugeile Tour, Wetter gut, Tourguide 1A, gute Stimmung, was will mann mehr?


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. April 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 13.04.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*


Die konkrete Ausschreibung kommt im laufe der Woche.
So wie es zu Zeit aussieht werden wir zwei Touren anbieten.

1 x Enduro
1 x Cross Country (kein Rennen)

Eine der beiden Touren wir aber auf jeden Fall stattfinden.

Eure IG Taunus


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. April 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 13.04.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für eine IG-Tour. Dieses Mal werden wir mit zwei Gruppen am Start sein.
*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr

*Tour 1 (Enduro):*
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 25 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 800
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Die Tour wird dieses Mal fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller als die letzten Touren. Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln erforderlich, verblockte Abschnitte kommen auch vor. Das Tragen von Schonern wird sehr empfohlen. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S1/S2+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Chris, Stefan
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 12
*Angemeldet für die Endurotour: 7 (Stand 12.04.2014 21:00)
Infos zur geplanten Route : *Was, wie, wo genau gefahren wird machen wir abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

*Tour 2 (CC):
Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 30 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700
*Tempo:* Tourentempo, kein Renntempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln erforderlich.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S0 - S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Urs, Oliver
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 12
*Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: 5 (Stand 12.04.2014 21:00)
Infos zur geplanten Route : *Voraussichtlich Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Victoria Trail, abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. Bitte gebt unbedingt an, ob Ihr Euch für die Enduro- oder CC-Runde anmeldet.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.*

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus

Chris


----------



## kreisbremser (7. April 2014)

Ich bin beim cc dabei. Gruss fridjof


----------



## Slash96 (7. April 2014)

Würde mich der Enduro-Tour anschließen.

VG, Markus


----------



## sipaq (7. April 2014)

Bin beim CC dabei.


----------



## S-M-F (8. April 2014)

Melde mich zur CC-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege. (8. April 2014)

CC. Gruß Jochen


----------



## Ollomat (9. April 2014)

Melde mich mal für die Enduro-Tour an. Gruß Oliver


----------



## Drahtesel_ (10. April 2014)

Melde mich für die *Enduro-Tour* an. 

Es grüßt,
Drahtesel


----------



## Kokomikou (11. April 2014)

1xEnduro für mich bitte


----------



## kreisbremser (11. April 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> Ich bin beim cc dabei. Gruss fridjof


Hallo Leute, leider muss ich schon heute wieder absagen und den Platz freimachen. Kinderversorung und Frau im Kraha. fesseln mich leider.
Viel Spass und viel Sonne.


----------



## spotti911 (11. April 2014)

Würde auch gerne die ENDURO Tour mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2014)

Achtung: 

Die Parkplätze könnten durch den Feldberglauf an der Hohemark knapp werden ...

Info: http://www.feldberglauf.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/9-laeuferinfo

Anreisend mit PKW also mögliche Parkplatzsuche zeitlich einrechnen.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. April 2014)

Hallo uwe, 
Ist die cc tour ausgebucht? Hab mein kind bei oma abgeladen. Wuerde also doch gern mitfahren.


----------



## dopingfrei (12. April 2014)

wäre bei der enduro-tour dabei wenn nichts zwischenfunkt.


----------



## bicycle-96 (12. April 2014)

melde mich an für cc.


----------



## Marco3 (13. April 2014)

Melde mich für die *Enduro-Tour* an.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## howie_0808 (13. April 2014)

Hallo - habe gerade die erst die Ausschreibung gelesen. Würde gerne noch Enduro mitfahren . Bin 13 Uhr Hohemark  VG   Christoph


----------



## fherling (13. April 2014)

Würde es auch gerne mal probieren
Gruß Frank


----------



## Drahtesel_ (13. April 2014)

Leute sorry aber muss leider absagen :/


----------



## Kossi (13. April 2014)

Servus! 
War heute zufällig zum Wandern in Hohemark und hab die Enduro-Truppe in der Vorbeifahrt gesehen. 
Da ich nur selten in der Gegend bin wollte ich fragen, ob die Tour zufällig jemand per GPS aufgezeichnet hat und mir den Track zum Nachfahren zur Verfügung stellen könnte. 
Gruß Andi


----------



## sipaq (14. April 2014)

Danke an Uwe und Roman fürs Guiding. Sorry das ich dann so schnell abgerauscht bin, aber die U-Bahn fuhr gerade so günstig und meine Bremse wollte ich dann nicht mehr so stark belasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-M-F (18. April 2014)

Noch ein paar Fotos von der CC-Tour am Sonntag.


----------



## -mats- (20. April 2014)

Kossi schrieb:


> Servus!
> War heute zufällig zum Wandern in Hohemark und hab die Enduro-Truppe in der Vorbeifahrt gesehen.
> Da ich nur selten in der Gegend bin wollte ich fragen, ob die Tour zufällig jemand per GPS aufgezeichnet hat und mir den Track zum Nachfahren zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
> Gruß Andi



Hallöle, der Frage schließe ich mich gerne an. Ich fahre auf dem Heimweg an der Hohemark vorbei und würde gerne von dort auch etwas erkunden ... zudem könnte ich dann so ne Strecke mal vorsichtig üben, ohne eine ganze Gruppe Leute aufzuhalten


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. April 2014)

-mats- schrieb:


> Hallöle, der Frage schließe ich mich gerne an. Ich fahre auf dem Heimweg an der Hohemark vorbei und würde gerne von dort auch etwas erkunden ... zudem könnte ich dann so ne Strecke mal vorsichtig üben, ohne eine ganze Gruppe Leute aufzuhalten



Hallo mats, hallo Andi,

die Frage nach den GPS Daten müssen wir leider negativ beantworten.
Bitte nicht böse sein aber bei unserer Arbeit mit den Behörden müssen wir uns auch immer wieder mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen.
Wir möchten das hier auch nicht weiter thematisieren es gibt aber Gründe weshalb wir unsere Touren nicht veröffentlichen.
Wir bitten unsere Teilnehmer auch immer die Touren nicht zu veröffentlichen.
Es gibt aber genügend Plattformen bei denen viele schöne Touren veröffentlicht sind und jeder kann natürlich an unseren Touren teilnehmen.

Viele Grüße
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. Mai 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 11.05.2014 um 11:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 11:00 Uhr
*CC-Tour (Cross Country)*
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 27 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 800
*Tempo:* Tourentempo, kein Renntempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln erforderlich.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S0 - S1+ fahren. Optimal für die Tour wäre ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg.
*Tourenguide:* Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: 5 (Stand 11.05.2014 1:10)
Infos zur geplanten Route : *Altkönig, Lips-Tempel, Burg Falkenstein, Mammolshain, Kronberg. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.*

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Marko, freue mich Dich am Sonntag zu sehen.



Gruß Jochen


----------



## S-M-F (7. Mai 2014)

Bin wieder dabei!


----------



## sipaq (9. Mai 2014)

Komme auch.


----------



## bicycle-96 (10. Mai 2014)

Melde mich auch an.


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Mai 2014)

Dann schauen wir mal wie das Wetter Morgen wird, bis jetzt ist die Vorhersage ja nicht so schlimm wie gedacht.
Sonne bekommen wir sicher aber die Regenklamotten müssen auch mit.
Wenn wir Glück haben sorgt der Wind für ordentlich Bewegung und es gibt kaum Schauer.
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel..._feldberg_taunus/wetterstation/DEXXX0196.html

Bis Morgen
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Marko,
Ich bin zwar schon früher unterwegs, würde aber gerne um 11Uhr dazu stoßen, wenn es recht ist!? ;-)

Grüße
Kim


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Mai 2014)

Justarius schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,
> Ich bin zwar schon früher unterwegs, würde aber gerne um 11Uhr dazu stoßen, wenn es recht ist!? ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> Kim



Hallo Kim

Kein Problem
*Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: 5 (Stand 11.05.2014 1:10)*


----------



## Justarius (11. Mai 2014)

Super!


----------



## Radler1982 (11. Mai 2014)

Moin Marko,
Bin auch dabei!
Gruß Till


----------



## S-M-F (11. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen!
Ich sage wetterbedingt ab, hier regnets in Strömen und alles ist grau in grau wenn man Richtung Altkönig blickt.


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Mai 2014)

Das Regenradar sieht ja leider nicht wirklich gut für die Region Rain Main aus und gerade haut es ja wieder ordentlich runter zumindest hier in Bad Homburg.
Ich werde aber trotzdem um 11:00 Uhr am Startpunkt stehen wenn dann keiner von euch mitkommt werde ich 11:10 wieder abhauen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (11. Mai 2014)

Wir kommen mit zwei Leuten und Optimismus mal an den Start


----------



## Bergziege. (11. Mai 2014)

Hi Marco,

Lucas und ich haben uns eben entschieden nicht zu kommen, damit du bei solch schlechtem Wetter nicht biken mußt.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (11. Mai 2014)

M0in,

fast wäre ich noch spontan mitgekommen. Doch nachdem ich hier beim Brötchen holen um ein Haar eine Regendusche abgekommen habe, habe ich doch auf die Mitfahrt verzichtet. Vielleicht schaffe ich es unter der Woche mal am Nachmittag oder aber nächstes Wochenende auf Tour zu gehen...

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. es schüttelt hier wieder wie aus den Eimern... und dabei strahlender Sonnenschein *schräg*


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Mai 2014)

Trotz der nicht wirklich optimalen Wetterprognosen standen dann doch 6 Optimisten am Start.
Und was soll ich sagen es hat sich bezahlt gemacht.
Bis auf einen kurzen Schauer und ein paar Tropfen unterwegs war es von Oben trocken und wir konnten die Tour wie geplant abfahren.
Von unten war es zwar wie zu erwarten feucht und rutschig aber das hat am Ende keinen wirklich gestört und alle Mitfahrer sind wieder zufrieden am Ausgangspunkt angekommen.
o.K. lustig haben wir sicher alle ausgesehen und die Räder erst aber für sowas gibt es ja Wasser zum waschen.
Ich meine ein Lachen hatten meine Mitfahrer am Ende der Tour auch noch übrig, trotz der ganzen braunen Sprenkel im Gesicht. 
Bilder gibt es von der Tour aber keine, hier war ich selber nicht wirklich vom Start der Tour überzeugt und habe die Kamera gleich Zuhause gelassen.

Manchmal lohnt es sich doch optimistisch zu bleiben und das Ganze einfach mal durchzuziehen. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Marko


----------



## Justarius (11. Mai 2014)

War eine Super Tour heute mit spaßigen Leuten. Vielen Dank an Marko das er mich so kurzfristig mitgenommen hat. Gerne wieder!


----------



## sipaq (11. Mai 2014)

Mist, hätte ich doch mitkommen sollen. :-(
Hab immerhin noch eine 1stündige Tour im Vilbeler Wald hinbekommen, auch da inkl. Schlammpackung.


----------



## loui-w (11. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Sleyvas (11. Mai 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, war eine klasse Runde. Und im Gegensatz zum Winter war das Schlammpaddeln bei milden Temperaturen und teilweise Sonnenschein richtig spaßig!


----------



## Everstyle (13. Mai 2014)

@Marko: aus den Kommentaren lese ich hier eindeutig einen zustätzlichen Bedarf heraus


----------



## S-M-F (19. Juni 2014)

Wäre für Sonntag nicht wieder eine Tour geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kossi (19. Juni 2014)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Hallo mats, hallo Andi,
> 
> die Frage nach den GPS Daten müssen wir leider negativ beantworten.
> Bitte nicht böse sein aber bei unserer Arbeit mit den Behörden müssen wir uns auch immer wieder mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen.



Hallo Marko,
trotzdem vielen Dank für die Info. 
Dann werde ich mal so nach ein paar Touren in der Region suchen...


----------



## Ollomat (20. Juni 2014)

S-M-F schrieb:


> Wäre für Sonntag nicht wieder eine Tour geplant?



Laut IG Taunus Terminkalender ist die nächste Tour am nächsten Sonntag, den 29.6. 
Wenn du auf die DIMB/IG Taunus-Seite gehst, kannst du die ganzen Termine für 2014 sehen ;-)


----------



## S-M-F (20. Juni 2014)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Laut IG Taunus Terminkalender ist die nächste Tour am nächsten Sonntag, den 29.6.
> Wenn du auf die DIMB/IG Taunus-Seite gehst, kannst du die ganzen Termine für 2014 sehen ;-)



Ok, danke für die Info. Jetzt kann ich mein WE planen.


----------



## ams-rider (22. Juni 2014)

ich würde auch mal mitkommen, wenn es bei mir passt
um wieviel uhr startet die tour denn immer so?


----------



## sipaq (23. Juni 2014)

Einfach hier im Thread auf die Tourenausschreibung warten. Da steht alles drin.


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

für die Tour am 29.06 steht leider noch nicht fest ob sie stattfinden wird, hier werden wir aber spätestens am Freitag eine Entscheidung bekanntgeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2014)

Hi,

sind schon irgendwelche Eckdaten zu der Tour bekannt!? (falls diese stattfindet natürlich) 
Route / km / hm ?

Grüße


----------



## wartool (26. Juni 2014)

ich würde mal sagen... Füße ruhig halten und abwarten ;-)


----------



## IG-Taunus (26. Juni 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 29.06.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr

*CC-Tour (Cross Country)*
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 – 4 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 33 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 750
*Tempo:* Tourentempo, kein Renntempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln erforderlich.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S0 - S1+ fahren.
Optimal für die Tour wäre ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg.
Wenn möglich werden Naturbelassene Wege gefahren.
*Tourenguide:* Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: 5 (Stand 28.06.2014 18:30)*

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian09 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bin neu nach Frankfurt gezogen und fahre gerne bei der Tour am Sonntag mit.


Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## S-M-F (27. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## sipaq (27. Juni 2014)

Komme auch, sofern es nicht regnet.


----------



## ams-rider (27. Juni 2014)

Ich komme auch mit!


----------



## ams-rider (28. Juni 2014)

bei regen allerdings vermutlich nicht...


----------



## michahi (28. Juni 2014)

Versuche auch zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ams-rider (29. Juni 2014)

Ich komme doch nicht


----------



## Marko S (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## IG-Taunus (29. Juni 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 29.06.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Wegen den Wetterbedingungen ist die Tour hiermit offiziell abgesagt!*

*Vielleicht setze ich die Tour für nächstes Wochenende wieder an, einfach im Laufe der Woche mal hier schauen.*

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## sebastian09 (29. Juni 2014)

Schade, bei dem Wetter auch zu verstehen.

Ich werde trotzdem eine Tour übern Alt-König fahren. Ich starte in Kronberg um 12:06Uhr (Ankunft S4 aus Frankfurt). Mitfahrer gern gesehen, einfach Nachricht an mich .

Schöne Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. Juli 2014)

Auf ein Neues, das Wetter sollte ja Sonntagmorgen besser sein.

*IG-Taunus Tour am 06.07.2014 um 10:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums (im Bereich der Kletterwand)
*Startzeit:* 10:00 Uhr

*CC-Tour (Cross Country)*
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 – 4 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 33 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 750
*Tempo:* Tourentempo, kein Renntempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln erforderlich.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S0 - S1+ fahren.
Optimal für die Tour wäre ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg.
Wenn möglich werden Naturbelassene Wege gefahren.
*Tourenguide:* Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: 3 (Stand 06.07.2014 00:30)*

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 2 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## sebastian09 (5. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## S-M-F (5. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## michahi (5. Juli 2014)

Versuche zu kommen, solte ich nicht Pünktlich sein nicht warten


----------



## Radler1982 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren. Meine Cube wurde letzte Woche geklaut. Falls ihr jemandem mit meinem Stereo HPC 140 mit reverb 125 stealth, trailking vorn und nobby nic mit weißem Streifen seht... Bitte lünchen


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. September 2014)

Hallo,

hier war es ja in letzter Zeit eher ruhig und die angedachten Touren fanden auch nicht statt, hierfür gab es natürlich auch Gründe.
Zum einen natürlich das Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg bei dem einige aktive Mitglieder der IG Taunus maßgeblich beteiligt sind.
Aber auch anderes hat uns vom durchführen unserer Touren abgehalten.
Umso besser das wir jetzt wieder durchstarten können.
Unsere nächste Tour wird am 21.09 im Bereich Winterstein stadtfinden.
Weitere Infos werden Folgen, aber leider werdet Ihr euch entscheiden müssen entweder IG Taunus Tour oder Flowtrail Feldberg.
Vermutlich wird auch am gleichen Tag wieder gebaut.

Eure IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (9. September 2014)

Moin Marko,

wo denn da genau? Details gerne per PN... mache auch gerne den Scout, ist ja meine Hausrunde.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2014)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> ...aber leider werdet Ihr euch entscheiden müssen entweder IG Taunus Tour oder Flowtrail Feldberg.



...und in frankfurt findet in der nähe des und am römer eine klimakundgebung statt. da kann man auch hingehen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. September 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 21.09.2014 um 12:30 Uhr ab Taunusbahn-Bahnhof Wehrheim*

Kommenden Sonntag findet die "Indian-Summer" September-Tour der DIMB IG-Taunus statt.

Diesmal werden wir NUR in eine Richtung biken, d.h. für den Rückweg lassen wir uns Shutteln & nehmen dazu die Linie-15 der HLB-Taunusbahnstrecke "Brandoberndorf -> Friedrichsdorf" (dort S5-Anschluß).

*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz des Taunusbahn-Bahnhofs Wehrheim, Am Bahnhof 1-3 in 61273 Wehrheim
*Startzeit:* 12:30 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 4,5 Std. inkl. der Rückfahrt mit der Taunusbahn (...bitte an die Fahrtkosten in Höhe von ~5.-EUR denken)
*Tourlänge:* rund 38 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 700-900

*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Oliver
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 8-10

*Infos zur geplanten Route :*
Die geplante Tour führt uns von Wehrheim aus über nette Pfade in Richtung Hausberg (Hoch-Weisel), und von dort aus durch die ausgedehnten Hintertaunus-Wälder zum Bahnhof Brandoberndorf.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, was wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben werden.

Beste Grüße & Open Trails wünscht

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Oliver


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. September 2014)

##############################################################################################
######Aufgrund des aktuelles Regenwetters und der Prognose für die nächsten Stunden wird die IG-Taunus Tour 09-2014 abgesagt#####
##############################################################################################


----------



## Paul_FfM (22. September 2014)

Gibt es eine Chance für einen zweiten Versuch? Tour klang nett, wäre gern dabei.
Grüße,
P.


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Oktober 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Chance für einen zweiten Versuch? Tour klang nett, wäre gern dabei.
> Grüße,
> P.



Da müssen wir den Oliver mal fragen.
Schauen wir einfach mal ob er Zeit und Lust hat.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie Ihr sicher bemerkt habt gibt es derzeit keine Touren der IG Taunus.
Resultierend aus dem doch recht hohen Arbeitsaufwand beim Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg bleibt das Thema Touren etwas auf der Strecke.
Ab wann wir wieder Touren anbieten werden kann ich derzeit nicht sagen.
Für mich persönlich steht vorerst das Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg an erster Stelle.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## Marko S (7. Dezember 2014)

*IG-Taunus Weihnachtstour am 14.12.2014 um 12:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
* Tourdauer:*ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge:*25 km
*Höhenmeter:*ca. 700
*
Tempo:*moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:*Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
Auf die derzeit nassen und rutschigen Bedingungen sollte sich jeder mit entsprechender Materialwahl einstellen.
*Tourenguide:*Marko, Chris
*Max.Gruppengröße:*12
*Angemeldet für die Tour: *3 Personen (Stand 12.12.14 / 19:59)
*
Infos zur geplanten Route :* Wir fahren zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberreifenberg, auf jeden Fall etwas Geld mitbringen.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## seki80 (8. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

war noch auf keiner Tour von Euch dabei. Würde mich freuen wenn es nächste Woche vom Wetter her klappen würde und ich teilnehmen kann und darf!

Teilnahmehinweis wurde gelesen und bringe den Wisch natürlich ausgefüllt mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2014)

Moin Marko,

ich denke, da werde ich mal mitfahren.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## sebastian09 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei.

Schöne Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Marko S (8. Dezember 2014)

seki80 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war noch auf keiner Tour von Euch dabei. Würde mich freuen wenn es nächste Woche vom Wetter her klappen würde und ich teilnehmen kann und darf!
> 
> Teilnahmehinweis wurde gelesen und bringe den Wisch natürlich ausgefüllt mit!



Hi,

du brauchst nichts ausfüllen.
Die Liste für die Teilnahme bringen wir mit, wird dann alles vor der Tour erledigt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## seki80 (8. Dezember 2014)

Super, dann weiss ich bescheid!

Gruß,
Conrad


----------



## seki80 (12. Dezember 2014)

und wieviel simmer am Sonntag?


----------



## Marko S (12. Dezember 2014)

seki80 schrieb:


> und wieviel simmer am Sonntag?



*Angemeldet für die Tour: *3 Personen (Stand 12.12.14 / 19:59)
+ 2 Scouts + 2-3 Personen die immer ohne Anmeldung kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian09 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich werds morgen nicht schaffen, habe einen neuen Rahmen und habe es leider heute nicht geschafft, das Ding aufzubauen. Muss Morgen erst mal eine kleine Testrunde drehen. Habe gerade mit Konrad gesprochen, er kann auch nicht mitfahren. 

Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal


----------



## Marko S (14. Dezember 2014)

sebastian09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werds morgen nicht schaffen, habe einen neuen Rahmen und habe es leider heute nicht geschafft, das Ding aufzubauen. Muss Morgen erst mal eine kleine Testrunde drehen. Habe gerade mit Konrad gesprochen, er kann auch nicht mitfahren.
> 
> Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal



o.K.

Der Regen ist ja durch von oben kommt jetzt nichts mehr, will jetzt keiner mehr fahren?
Ich würde schon auch wenn es nicht so das Top Wetter ist.
Armin?
Chris?

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Speedskater (14. Dezember 2014)

Moin Marko,

nach dem Dauerregen dürfte jetzt alles schön matschig sein. Auf Schlammsurfen habe ich jetzt nicht so wirklich Lust, was meint ihr denn dazu?

Ich hole jetzt erst mal Brötchen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Marko S (14. Dezember 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin Marko,
> 
> nach dem Dauerregen dürfte jetzt alles schön matschig sein. Auf Schlammsurfen habe ich jetzt nicht so wirklich Lust, was meint ihr denn dazu?
> 
> ...



Da ich die ganze Woche nicht gefahren bin werde ich mich trotzdem aufs Rad setzen.
Wenn es zu viel Schlamm ist bleibe ich halt auf den festeren Wegen.


----------



## bonusheft (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde nachher auch fahren.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Dezember 2014)

Das Wetter schaut jetzt nicht so schlecht aus, ok ich bin dabei.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Dezember 2014)

War wieder mal eine nette Tour und eine ganz tolle Fangopackung gab es auch. 
Der Trick mit dem Eimer ist Top, das muss ich mir merken.


----------



## sipaq (15. Dezember 2014)

Eimer?


----------



## seki80 (15. Dezember 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Eimer?


um die Räder nach dem Schlamsurfen zu reinigen. 

Aber danke noch mal an Marco und Co. fürs guiden! War echt dufte!


----------



## Marko S (15. Dezember 2014)

seki80 schrieb:


> um die Räder nach dem Schlamsurfen zu reinigen.
> 
> Aber danke noch mal an Marco und Co. fürs guiden! War echt dufte!



Ja hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn es eine schöne Schlammpackung gab.
Wetter war ja sonst o.K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seki80 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich fands super! Auch wenn sich manch ältere Herrschaften beschwert haben *räusper*!


----------



## IG-Taunus (24. Januar 2015)

*Termine Mountainbike Touren und Veranstaltungen DIMB IG Taunus 2015*

·  22.03 IG-Tour
·  19.04 IG-Tour
·  17.05 IG-Tour
·  21.06 IG-Tour
·  19.07 IG-Tour
·  16.08 IG-Tour
·  20.09 IG-Tour
·  18.10 IG-Tour
·  15.11 IG-Tour
·  Weihnachtstour im Dezember (Termin wird noch bekanntgegeben)

Die hier aufgeführten Termine werden wir wenn es die Wetterbedingungen zulassen auch durchführen.
Zu Verschiebungen kann es aber durchaus kommen, auch zusätzliche Termine sind möglich.
Dies werden wir aber Frühzeitig bekanntgeben (in der Regel eine Woche vor der Veranstaltung).
Alle IG-Touren sind Veranstaltungen der DIMB/Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team.
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Soll die Einverständniserklärung der Erziehungsberechtigten für ein Jahr gelten, muss diese „bis auf Widerruf „ erteilt werden.
Alle relevanten Infos zur Tour geben unsere IG Scouts rund eine Woche vor dem Termin hier bekannt.
Mögliche Absagen werden mindestens 3 Std. vor Tourstart veröffentlicht.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. März 2015)

*IG-Taunus Tour Sonntag, 22.03.2015, 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Niederrad*

Wir genießen in der Ebene den herannahenden Frühling bei einer erweiterten Umrundung vom Flughafen Frankfurt.

*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hahnstraße 76, 60528 Frankfurt Niederrad
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 47 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 100
*Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Keine besonderen Herausforderungen
*Tourenguide: *Urs und Oliver
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 12-14
*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die geplante Tour führt uns im Uhrzeigersinn wo immer möglich auf Single Trails rund um den Flughafen.
*Anmeldung *bitte hier im Thread oder per Unterhaltung an IG-Taunus.

Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, was wir bis 10:00 Uhr hier veröffentlichen würden.

Beste Grüße & Open Trails wünschen

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2015)

wenn es Trocken bleibt komme ich 
gruß Thomas


----------



## Scott-Ron (15. März 2015)

Hi Hallo ! 
Hoffen es bleibt trocken - dann fahr ich mit! 
Bis dann - ronny


----------



## M-T-B (16. März 2015)

Bin jetzt 22Grad und Sonnenschein gewöhnt! Aber gut, wenn es bei wenigstens plus 7 Grad und trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei...


----------



## bogdan0612 (16. März 2015)

Hallo,

Komme ich auch!

Gruß


----------



## Cynthia (16. März 2015)

Dabei


----------



## howie_0808 (17. März 2015)

Hallo - ich bin dabei. Freue mich das es wieder los geht !! LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (17. März 2015)

Hi Hallo !
Wie siehst aus , wollen wir uns die aus dem Westen kommen  (höchst ,lieferbar, hofheim etc..)in ffm - höchst  an der leunnabrücke um ca 1215 treffen und gemeinsam zum Startpunkt der Tour fahren .?
Mfg-ron


----------



## Scott-Ron (17. März 2015)

Meine liederbach .!
T 9 Telefon - grrr


----------



## Bridgitt (17. März 2015)

Hi Uwe, wir hatten schon per Telefon Kontakt...danke nochmal für den Hinweis per sms...ich komme auch am Sonntag, 22.3., mit...freue mich schon euch kennenzulernen, Beste Grüße Bridgitt


----------



## _melle_ (19. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## rockscient01 (19. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei!
Grüße
Jens


----------



## Le_Seb (20. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _melle_ (21. März 2015)

...muss für Morgen leider absagen
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## rockscient01 (21. März 2015)

sorry, muss leider auch absagen 
Gruß
Jens


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. April 2015)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 19.04.2015 um 14:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *24 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 750
*
Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S2 fahren.
Optimal für die Tour wäre ein MTB mit 120-150mm Federweg.
Protecktoren sind für die Tour eigentlich nicht unbedingt notwendig, auf zwei Abfahrten könnten sie aber durchaus nützlich sein.
*Tourenguide: *Marko, Patrick
*Max.Gruppengröße: *12
*Angemeldet für die Tour: *2 Personen (Stand 15.04.15 / 23:30)
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:* Wir fahren in Richtung Herzberg.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.
Achtung trotz der lediglich 24 Km kostet die Tour einiges an Kondition wer also glaubt er könnte die Tour zum Einstieg nutzen dem kann ich nur abraten.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## uwe50 (15. April 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. April 2015)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Achtung trotz der lediglich 24 Km kostet die Tour einiges an Kondition wer also glaubt er könnte die Tour zum Einstieg nutzen dem kann ich nur abraten.



Da es hierzu einige Fragen gab hier ein paar Antworten.
Die Tour wird kein rennen und wenn wir gemütlich unterwegs ist das auch kein Problem.
Da wir aber auf relativ vielen naturbelassen Wegen unterwegs sind die entsprechend kräftezehrend sind ist eine gewisse Kondition notwendig. Wer also die letzte Zeit nicht sportlich unterwegs war (Winterpause und so) für den ist die Tour eher nichts.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## rockscient01 (18. April 2015)

bin auch am Start!


----------



## ml IX (18. April 2015)

Hi, hoffe, dass es bald mal wieder klappt. Viel Spaß morgen. 
Gruß aus dem Spessart. 
Marc


----------



## Cynthia (19. April 2015)

Sehr schön - danke, dass ich dabei sein durfte!


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. Mai 2015)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 17.05.2015 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. 4-4,5 Std.
*Tourlänge: *33 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 900-1000
*
Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Patrick, Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße: *12
*Angemeldet für die Tour: * 8 Personen (Stand 17.05.15 / 11:10)
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:* Wir fahren in Richtung Niederreifenberg (Zacken).
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## Bergziege. (13. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-M-F (13. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit. Also 2 Personen.


----------



## howie_0808 (13. Mai 2015)

Hi -- bin auch dabei !
VG


----------



## Le_Seb (13. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Juergen2606 (14. Mai 2015)

Freue mich auf Euch.
Angefixt von Howie0808


----------



## S-M-F (16. Mai 2015)

Mein Mitstreiter hat leider abgesagt, also ich komme allein.


----------



## PhilFFM (17. Mai 2015)

Bin gern dabei, wenn es noch einen freien Platz gibt. 
Grüsse


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ja, Plätze gibt es noch. Bis später.
VG
Patrick


----------



## Off (17. Mai 2015)

Hey,

Danke nochmals für die Super Tour heute ! Hat echt Spaß gemacht .

Beste Grüße,

Sebastian


----------



## lazzer199 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo wann macht ihr die nächste Tour bin Interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollomat (23. Mai 2015)

lazzer199 schrieb:


> Hallo wann macht ihr die nächste Tour bin Interessiert



Hier stehen alle Termine :

http://www.dimb.de/ig-taunus-termine


----------



## lazzer199 (23. Mai 2015)

Ollomat schrieb:


> Hier stehen alle Termine :
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/ig-taunus-termine


Danke 21.06 am Start


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. Juni 2015)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 21.06.2015 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. ??Std.
*Tourlänge: *25-30 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. ???

Wir werden am kommenden Wochenende mindestens eine CC-Tour (Cross-Country) anbieten, inwieweit wir noch eine zweite Tour im Bereich AM/Enduro anbieten ist noch offen.
Alles weitere im Laufe der Woche.
Sobald alle Daten feststehen und hier veröffentlicht sind könnt Ihr euch anmelden, das sollte eigentlich am Mittwochabend der Fall sein.
*
*Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko
*
*


----------



## S-M-F (16. Juni 2015)

Bin bei der CC-Tour dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit, also zwei Personen.


----------



## Le_Seb (16. Juni 2015)

Bin Sonntag auch bei der CC-Tour dabei. VG Sebastian


----------



## Off (16. Juni 2015)

Wäre bei einer Enduro Tour dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (18. Juni 2015)

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am 21.06.2015 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *34 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 750
*
Tempo: *CC Tourentempo (Cross-Country)
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren.
Für die CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Marko, Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *12
*Angemeldet für die Tour: 4* Personen (Stand 20.06.15 / 19:30)
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:* Wir fahren in Richtung Friedrichsdorf.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Eine AM/Enduro-Tour können wir leider nicht anbieten.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## 747-8 (19. Juni 2015)

Da fahr' ich doch mal mit


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. Juni 2015)

Die Tour findet wie geplant statt.
Regen soll es erst am späten Nachmittag wieder geben und wegen einem kleinen Schauer werden wir die Tour nicht absagen.

Bis Später
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Juni 2015)

*Volksradtag in Sulzbach am 19.07 ab 11:00 Uhr*

Am 19. Juli ist Volksradtag in Sulzbach, im Zuge der Veranstaltung wird die DIMB IG Taunus verschieden Touren anbieten.
Vom Einsteiger bis zum versierten Mountainbiker wird für jeden etwas dabei sein.
Einige Infos könnt Ihre bereits hier bekommen:
http://www.main-taunus-stiftung.de/start/mtk-volksradtag-2015/

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## S-M-F (23. Juni 2015)

Hi Marko!
Danke für den link.
Wann beginnt denn die "Einsteiger-MTB-Tour"?
Muss man sich vorher anmelden?


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. Juni 2015)

S-M-F schrieb:


> Hi Marko!
> Danke für den link.
> Wann beginnt denn die "Einsteiger-MTB-Tour"?
> Muss man sich vorher anmelden?


Kommt alles noch.
Wir haben auch noch nicht alle Infos zur Veranstaltung.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. Juli 2015)

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour(en) am *
*Sonntag, 19.07.2015 um 11:00 Uhr *
*ab Sulzbach (Taunus)*

Die Tour ist auch ausgeschrieben im Rahmen vom MTK Volksradtag (siehe PDF)
_11 Uhr: Sportliche Mountainbike Feldbergtour. Führung durch Tourguides der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike), Trails und Genussabfahrten inklusive, Grundkondition und MTB-Technik erforderlich, Helm obligatorisch, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr in Sulzbach ca. 14.30 Uhr_

*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)
*Tourdauer: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge: *Gruppenabhängig 28-32 km
*Höhenmeter: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 600 - 750 Höhenmeter
*
Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo (8-10 km/h) bis CC Tourentempo (Cross-Country 10-12 km/h) - je nach Gruppe
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren.
Für die CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Urs, Marko, Patrick, Christina
*Max.Gruppengröße: *10-12 Personen in 3-4 Gruppen
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:* Wir fahren von Sulzbach Richtung Alt König. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread, per PN an IG-Taunus oder über die Webseite der Main-Taunus-Stiftung.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei sehr starkem Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber bis 9 Uhr bekanntgeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs


----------



## uwe50 (17. Juli 2015)

Zeigt mit der Teilnahme den Politikern vom Landkreis Main Taunus, dass es auch Mountenbiker gibt, die nicht nur auf Forststrassen fahren wollen. Wir freuen uns, wenn viele am Sonntag mit dabei sind - auch mit der Familie.


----------



## hjw51 (17. Juli 2015)

Bin am 19.07 in Sulzbach auch dabei.
Hj Weidmann


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. Juli 2015)

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour(en) am *
*Sonntag, 19.07.2015 um 11:00 Uhr *
*ab Sulzbach (Taunus)*

Die Tour ist auch ausgeschrieben im Rahmen vom MTK Volksradtag (siehe PDF)
_11 Uhr: Sportliche Mountainbike Feldbergtour. Führung durch Tourguides der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike), Trails und Genussabfahrten inklusive, Grundkondition und MTB-Technik erforderlich, Helm obligatorisch, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr in Sulzbach ca. 14.30 Uhr_

*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)
*Tourdauer: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 3-3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge: *Gruppenabhängig 28-32 km
*Höhenmeter: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 600 - 750 Höhenmeter
*
Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo (8-10 km/h) bis CC Tourentempo (Cross-Country 10-12 km/h) - je nach Gruppe
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren.
Für die CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Urs, Marko, Patrick, Christina
*Max.Gruppengröße: *10-12 Personen in 3-4 Gruppen
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:* Wir fahren von Sulzbach Richtung Alt König. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread, per PN an IG-Taunus oder über die Webseite der Main-Taunus-Stiftung.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei sehr starkem Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber bis 9 Uhr bekanntgeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (4. August 2015)

*Urlaubstipp für kurzfristig Entschlossene:*
Verbindliche Anmeldung bis Sonntag, 16.8.15

*Sa. 12.09. - Sa. 19.09.2015: Aktivtouren in den Südvogesen (IG Taunus)*

*Erlebe eine Woche S0-S1 Trails in den Südvogesen rund um St. Amarain unterhalb des „Le Grande Ballon 1424m“*

- Ausschreibung -

Urs


----------



## ml IX (5. August 2015)

Wenn man mir früh genug Bescheid sagt, bin ich auch spontan. 
Leider schon im Urlaub, wäre aber reizvoll.


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. August 2015)

*Wir machen einen Ferienausflug in die Pfalz
*
*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am *
*Sonntag, 16.08.2015 um 10:30 Uhr *
*ab Neustadt an der Weinstrasse*


*Treffpunkt: Sportplatz, Talwiesenstr. 7, 67435 Neustadt an der Weinstraße
Tourdauer: *bis ca. 16:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 40 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 1000 Höhenmeter
*
Tempo: *ca 10 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour längere S1-Passagen fahren (Steine, Wurzeln mit einigen kniffligen S2-Stellen , wo man das Rad auch mal ein paar Meter schieben kann).
Für diese CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *10-12 Personen
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:*
Wir fahren eine abwechslungsreiche Runde mit hohem Single-Trail Anteil bei insgesamt 3 Aufstiegen und den entsprechend flowigen Abfahrten. Vor der letzten Abfahrt ca. 14:30 kehren wir im Restaurant Weinbiethaus ein. *Bitte nehmt für unterwegs etwas zu Essen mit.* Wasser kann an mehreren Stellen nachgefüllt werden.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei sehr starkem Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber bis 9 Uhr bekanntgeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs


*Urlaubstipp für kurzfristig Entschlossene *
Verbindliche Anmeldung bis Sonntag, 16.8.15
*Sa. 12.09. - Sa. 19.09.2015: Aktivtouren in den Südvogesen (IG Taunus)
Erlebe eine Woche S0-S1 Trails in den Südvogesen rund um St. Amarain unterhalb des „Le Grande Ballon 1424m“*
- Ausschreibung -

Urs


----------



## tom194 (15. August 2015)

Würde morgen mitfahren wenn noch möglich 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. August 2015)

*Achtung!

Aufgrund der Schlechtwetterprognose am Sonntag, 16.8. um 08:30 nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet bzw. abgesagt ist.*

Wenn der Wind vom Süden noch etwas kräftiger Richtung Osten weht, könnte es ab 10:30 nur noch leicht regnen bei ca. 18 Grad. Der Boden in der Pfalz trocknet schnell, aber es solle von der *Niederschlagsprognose* absehbar sein, dass es am Nachmittag trocken bleibt.

Urs


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. August 2015)

*Die Tour findet nicht statt.*
Gönnen wir der Natur die Erholung von einer langen Trockenperiode 
Urs


----------



## Marko S (18. September 2015)




----------



## IG-Taunus (18. September 2015)

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am Sonntag den 27.09.2015 um 10:30 Uhr
aus dem schönen Usatal heraus über die die Höhen des Hinterhaunus!*

*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz "Usatalweg" in Langenhain-Ziegenberg (Ober-Mörlen) gegenüber des "Gasthof Zum Taunus, Usinger Str. 117, 61239 Ober-Mörlen
*Tourdauer:* bis ca. 14:30 Uhr
*Tourlänge:* ca. 37 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 850 Höhenmeter

*Tempo:* moderastes Tourentempo (Durchschnittstempo ca 10 km/h)
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour längere S1-Passagen fahren (Steine, Wurzeln).
Für diese CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Oliver
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10-12 Personen

*Infos zur geplanten Route:*
Wir fahren eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde im Hintertaunus mit einigen netten Single-Trails.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Es besteht Helmpflicht!*

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei starkem Regen fällt die Tour aus, was rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben wird!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Oliver (Tourguide)


----------



## Paul_FfM (19. September 2015)

Wäre nächste Woche bei der Hintertaunus Tour gern dabei.
Grüße,
P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naninana (24. September 2015)

Da möchte ich doch dieses Mal auch dabei sein.
Nina


----------



## 747-8 (25. September 2015)

Komme am Sonntag auch mit


----------



## uwe50 (25. September 2015)

Teilnahme auch geplant. Falls ich nicht rechtzeitig von einem Termin wegkomme, fahrt um 10:30 los.


----------



## Nerve8ES (25. September 2015)

Nachtrag, bzw. Hinweis zur Erreichbarkeit des Treffpunktes:

Da die *Bundesstrasse 275 von Usingen Richtung Bad Nauheim (Ober-Mörlen) z.Zt. noch gesperrt ist* macht es Sinn den Treffpunkt über die A5 (AS Ober-Mörlen), bzw. von der Saalburg kommend und der Umleitung folgend über Wehrheim-Paffenwiesbach her anzufahren!!


----------



## Paul_FfM (27. September 2015)

Sehr feine Tour, nochmals Danke!


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. Oktober 2015)

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour 
Sonntag. 18.10.2015. 10:00 Uhr*

Die Tour führt diesmal Richtung Westen in den Main Taunus Kreis (Atzelberg, Rossert, Staufen, Rote Mühle).

*Treffpunkt: *Sportgelände vom MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus
*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 15:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 43 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 1.100 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Im Anschluss an die Tour können wir Am Sportgelände noch einkehren.

*Tempo: *moderates, möglichst gleichmäßiges Tourentempo ohne großen Pausen mit einem Durchschnitt von 10 - 11 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour auch kurze S1-Passagen fahren. Für diese CC-Tour ist ein MTB am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide: *Urs, Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße: *10-12 Personen

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei starkem Regen fällt die Tour aus, was hier bis 9 Uhr bekanntgegeben würde!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs und Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (17. Oktober 2015)

Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen: 
Bis jetzt sind wir 5 Personen ...


----------



## Marko S (12. November 2015)

!


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. November 2015)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 15.11.2015 um 11:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für eine IG-Tour.
Dieses mal sind wir mit dem Enduro unterwegs.
Also Protektoren einpacken und gute Laune mitbringen!

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Startzeit:* 11:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 4-5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 30 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 1000
*Tempo:* entspanntes Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Die Tour wird dieses Mal fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller als die letzten Touren.
Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln erforderlich, verblockte Abschnitte kommen auch vor.
Das Tragen von Schonern wird sehr empfohlen.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S1/S2+ fahren.
*Tourenguide:* Stefan
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 12
*Angemeldet für die Endurotour: 5 (Stand 11.11.2014 19:00)*

*Infos zur geplanten Route : *Was, wie, wo genau gefahren wird machen wir abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich geht's bergauf auf Forstautobahnen und bergab auf vorwiegend schmale Wegen /Trails.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an Asrael.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Es besteht Helmpflicht!
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

*Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.*

Also bis dann!
Eure DIMB IG Taunus

Stefan


----------



## Asrael (12. November 2015)

So jetzt passt alles

Gruß Stefan


----------



## dodderer (12. November 2015)

Das klingt besser 
Werde mein möglichstes tun dabei zu sein. Hängt vom Erkältungsstand ab


----------



## howie_0808 (13. November 2015)

Bin am Sonntag dabei --- bringe meinen Bruder mit !! VG


----------



## jwhein (14. November 2015)

Bin zum ersten Mal dabei. 

Bis morgen
Johannes


----------



## Cynthia (14. November 2015)

Das klingt nach einer tollen Tour. Ich wäre gern dabei - schade, dass es für mich morgen nicht passt.
Ich hoffe auf Wiederholung.


----------



## Asrael (14. November 2015)

Stand 14.11.15 13:00 Uhr 11 Mitfahrer inklusive Guide

Wenn ihr irgendwelche trail wünsche habt, evtl. auch einen trail den ihr schon immer mal fahren wolltet, könnt ihr mir gerne ne PM schreiben und ich versuche den mit in die tour einzubauen.


----------



## dodderer (14. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich räume dann mal das Feld, bin morgen sicherlich nicht fit genug, um da mitzufahren 
Nächstes Jahr............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Dezember 2015)

*IG-Taunus Weihnachtstour am 13.12.2015 um 12:00 Uhr ab Waldschwimmbad Kronberg*

*Treffpunkt: *Waldschwimmbad Kronberg an der Bushaltestelle 
*Tourdauer: *ca. 3 Std. + Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Kronberg
*Tourlänge: *20-25 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 700
*
Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1+ fahren.
Auf die derzeit nassen und rutschigen Bedingungen sollte sich jeder mit entsprechender Materialwahl einstellen.
*Tourenguide: *Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße: *12
*Angemeldet für die Tour: *0 Personen (Stand 07.12.15)
*
Infos zur geplanten Route:* Wir fahren im Bereich Altkönig/Feldberg und werden die Tour auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Kronberg abschließen, auf jeden Fall etwas Geld mitbringen.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend Naturbelassene Wege befahren.

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. März 2016)

*IG-Taunus Tour Sonntag, 20.03.2016, 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Niederrad*

Wir genießen in der Ebene den herannahenden Frühling bei einer erweiterten Umrundung vom Flughafen Frankfurt.

*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hahnstraße 76, 60528 Frankfurt Niederrad
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 47 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 70
*Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Keine besonderen Herausforderungen
*Tourenguide: *Urs 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10-12
*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die geplante Tour führt uns im Uhrzeigersinn wo immer möglich auf Single Trails rund um den Flughafen.
*Anmeldung *bitte hier im Thread, per Unterhaltung an IG-Taunus oder an [email protected]

Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, was wir bis 10:00 Uhr hier veröffentlichen würden.

Beste Grüße & Open Trails wünschen

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs
0151 . 182  483 - 80


----------



## howie_0808 (19. März 2016)

Hallo - ich wäre dabei !    Viele Grüße - bis Sonntag!


----------



## bikebecker (20. März 2016)

Hallo

Danke für die tolle Tour, und die netten Mitfahrer.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Cynthia (20. März 2016)




----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Mai 2016)

Der Frühling ist gekommen. Außerplanmäßig holen wir bisher in diesem Jahr versäumte Touren nach. Die/der einte oder andere hat sich bisher für das verlängerte Wochenende noch nichts vorgenommen.

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour 
Sonntag, 08.05.2016. 10:00 Uhr*

Die Tour findet auf möglichst vielen Single Trails im Gebiet vom Feldberg statt.

*Treffpunkt: *Sportgelände vom MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus _(Genügend *kostenlose *Parkplätze vorhanden)_
*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 15:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 43 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 1.100 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Im Anschluss an die Tour können wir Am Sportgelände noch einkehren.

*Tempo: *moderates, möglichst gleichmäßiges Tourentempo ohne großen Pausen mit einem Durchschnitt von 10 - 11 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour auch kurze S1-Passagen fahren. Für diese CC-Tour ist ein MTB am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide: *Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *8-10 Personen

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage: Wenn die Tour ausfällt, wir das in diesem Thema bis 9 Uhr bekanntgegeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Urs
0151 - 182 . 483 . 80

Hinweis:
Vom Mountainbike Mitfahrtreff Main Taunus Kreis gibt es auch noch Touren vom Do. 05.05. bis Sa. 08.05.16 (u.a. Nordpfalz)
Nähere Infos und Anmeldungen bitte im diesem Thema vornehmen. Urs


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. Juli 2016)

Das Ziel der Tour ist das Gebiet zwischen Glashütten und Oberreifenberg. Es erwarten uns tolle Aussichten, flowige Trails und ein paar knifflige Stellen.

*IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour 
Sonntag, 17.07.2016. 10:20 Uhr (10:30 Losfahrt) *

*Treffpunkt: *Vor dem Restaurant Waltraut, an der Hohemark (gegenüber Alfred-Lechler-Straße 6, 61440 Oberursel)

*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 15:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 40 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Bei der Rückfahrt können wir Am Sportgelände vom MTV Kronberg noch einkehren.

*Tempo: *moderates, möglichst gleichmäßiges Tourentempo ohne großen Pausen mit einem Durchschnitt von 10 - 11 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour auch S1-Passagen fahren. Für diese Cross Country-Tour ist ein MTB am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide: *Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *8-10 Personen

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage: Wenn die Tour ausfällt, wir das in diesem Thema bis 9 Uhr bekanntgegeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
uwe50 Urs
0151 - 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## Paul_FfM (14. Juli 2016)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Das Ziel der Tour ist das Gebiet zwischen Glashütten und Oberreifenberg. Es erwarten uns tolle Aussichten, flowige Trails und ein paar knifflige Stellen.
> 
> *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
> Sonntag, 17.07.2016. 10:20 Uhr (10:30 Losfahrt) *
> ...



Ich bin dabei.

Grüße
P.


----------



## Bergziege. (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Urs,

ich bin dabei mit Gast.
Also bitte 2 Plätze eintragen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (17. Juli 2016)

@urs: das war eine sehr schöne Runde, vielen Dank!


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. August 2016)

*Wetterbedingt ist die Tour vom 21.08.16 in Bad Orb nach Rücksprache mit dem Local abgesagt!

IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
Sonntag, 21.08.2016. 10:00 Uhr in Bad Orb *

Wir fahren diesmal eine Tour in der "Fremde", ca. 1 Auto- bzw. Bahnstunde von Frankfurt entfernt.
Klaus Bergfeld (Mitglied der IG Hessischer-Spessart und Ansprechpartner für das MTB-Projekt vom Naturpark Hessischer Spessart) wird uns über Single-Trails führen, die in dieser Region zu offiziell ausgeschilderten Routen gehören. In der Tour eingebaut wird die dortige Flow Trail Strecke sein.


*Treffpunkt: *Parkplatz, Bahnhofstr. 7, Bad Orb (Haus der Vereine)
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage:Wenn die Tour ausfällt, wir das in diesem Thema bis 07:30 Uhr bekanntgegeben.
*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 16:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 45-50 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 1.000-1200 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Am Tourende ist eine Einkehr in Bad Orb geplant.
*Tempo: *moderates, möglichst gleichmäßiges Tourentempo ohne großen Pausen mit einem Durchschnitt von 10 - 11 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour auch S1-Passagen fahren.
*Tourenguide: *Klaus, Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: * 16 Personen

*Anmeldung* bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
uwe50 Urs
Rückfragen [email protected]
0151 - 182 . 483 . 80

PS:
*Auf der Web Seite von Bad Orb Bad Orb gibt es auch für Familienangehörige interessante Freizeitaktivitäten (Mama fährt MTB, Papa und die Kids entdecken Bad Orb  oder Wandern gemeinsam mit einer anderen "Familienhälfte" auf neuen Wegen).*


----------



## uwe50 (14. August 2016)

Ausschreibung ist komplett!. Bin gespannt, auf welches Interesse diese "Auswärts"-Tour bei euch stößt.


----------



## 747-8 (15. August 2016)

Ich bin dabei!

Muss leider absagen.


----------



## -mats- (15. August 2016)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2016)

-mats- schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch



als Mitfahrender 

Aktuell sind wir 6 Personen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (20. August 2016)

*Wetterbedingt ist die Tour vom 21.08.16 in Bad Orb nach Rücksprache mit dem Local abgesagt!*


----------



## 747-8 (21. August 2016)

Sch... deutscher Sommer


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. September 2016)

Auch wenn viele Strecken durch das Forstamt Königstein  gesperrt wurden, gibt es noch unzählige interessante naturbelassenen Wege und legale Single-Trails, die es noch oder wieder zu entdecken gilt. 

*IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour 
Sonntag, 18.09.2016. 10:30 Uhr (Losfahrt) *

*Treffpunkt: *Vor dem Restaurant Waltraut, an der Hohemark (gegenüber Alfred-Lechler-Straße 6, 61440 Oberursel)

*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 15:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 35 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Bei der Rückfahrt können wir noch bei der "Waltraud" einkehren.

*Tempo: *moderates, möglichst gleichmäßiges Tourentempo ohne großen Pausen mit einem Durchschnitt von 10 - 11 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour auch S1-Passagen fahren. Für diese Cross Country-Tour ist ein MTB am besten geeignet.
Ansonsten ist jeder - unabhängig von einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - herzlich zur Teilnahme eingeladen. 
*Tourenguide: *Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *8-10 Personen

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage: Wenn die Tour ausfällt, wir das in diesem Thema bis 9 Uhr bekanntgegeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
uwe50 Urs
0151 - 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## B-a-r-a (14. September 2016)

...wie schade, dass ich an dem WE nicht da bin. Die Tour scheint genau "richtig" für mich zu sein. Über mehr Ausschreibungen dieser Art würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (15. September 2016)

Ich bin dabei und freue mich auf die Tour!
P.


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. September 2016)

Die Tour findet heute statt. 
Es dürfte von unten noch etwas feucht sein, von oben sollte es trocken bleiben. 

Dann bis 10:30 Uhr

Urs


----------



## Paul_FfM (18. September 2016)

Der Wetterbericht über zeugt mich nicht, ich bin raus. Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour,
P.


----------



## uwe50 (19. September 2016)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht über zeugt mich nicht, ich bin raus. Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour,
> P.



Ich suche mir immer den besten Wetterbericht aus 
Anfänglich gab es ein paar nasse Gräser. Die Trails waren staubfrei (!) und um die Mittagszeit kam dann noch die Sonne. Im Juni/Juli hätten wir uns über solches Wetter riesig gefreut.


----------



## Paul_FfM (19. September 2016)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ich suche mir immer den besten Wetterbericht aus
> Anfänglich gab es ein paar nasse Gräser. Die Trails waren staubfrei (!) und um die Mittagszeit kam dann noch die Sonne. Im Juni/Juli hätten wir uns über solches Wetter riesig gefreut.



Ja, ich hab' mich am späteren Vormittag dann auch geärgert, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin. Die Runde am Nachmittag war dann zwar auch nett, aber in der Gruppe hätte es sicher mehr Spass gemacht.


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. Oktober 2016)

Die DIMB e.V. IG-Taunus lädt ein zur abwechslungsreichen Herbstausfahrt durch den schönen, viel weniger frequentierten Hintertaunus.
Dort gibt es noch viele interessante, einsame und naturbelassene Wege zu erkunden.

*IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour 
Sonntag, 16.10.2016. 11:00 Uhr Start *

*Treffpunkt: *Vor dem Restaurant Neumann, Am Hattsteinweiher, 61250 Usingen
*Tourdauer: *bis ca. 15:00 Uhr
*Tourlänge: *ca. 40 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 900 Höhenmeter
*Verpflegung, Getränk: *Bitte ausreichend mitnehmen. Anschließend besteht die Möglichkeit im See-Restaurant Neumann einkehren.

*Tempo: *moderates, möglichst gleichmäßiges Tourentempo ohne großen Pausen mit einem Durchschnitt von 10 - 11 km/h
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour auch S1-Passagen fahren. Für diese Cross Country-Tour ist ein MTB am besten geeignet.
Ansonsten ist jeder - unabhängig von einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - herzlich zur Teilnahme eingeladen.
*Tourenguide: *Oliver
*Max.Gruppengröße: *8-10 Personen

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
Bitte auch Bescheid geben, wenn der Termin nicht wahrgenommen werden kann, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. 
Es besteht Helmpflicht!

Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage: Wenn die Tour ausfällt, wir das in diesem Thema bis 9 Uhr bekanntgegeben.

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Nerve8ES Oliver
0151 - 143 . 468 . 26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (7. Oktober 2016)

Da ich mal wieder im Lande bin würde ich da glatt mitfahren


----------



## laufand (7. Oktober 2016)

Da melde ich mich und meine bessere Hälfte doch mal an und freue mich mal wieder auf eine Dimb-Tour!


----------



## dodderer (8. Oktober 2016)

Tja, und da mich der Regen heute daran hinderte mein Tagessoll zu erfüllen muß ich da morgen weitermachen, habe leider nur dieses WE für die Arbeiten, und die kann ich nicht aufschieben.
Also leider raus aus der Veranstaltung


----------



## laufand (9. Oktober 2016)

Leider ist uns für den 16.10. was dazwischen kommen und müssen leider absagen! Den anderen Teilnehmern viel Spaß! LG Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei, das Wetter soll ja nochmals richtig warm und regenfrei werden 



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Die DIMB e.V. IG-Taunus lädt ein zur abwechslungsreichen Herbstausfahrt durch den schönen, viel weniger frequentierten Hintertaunus.
> Dort gibt es noch viele interessante, einsame und naturbelassene Wege zu erkunden.
> 
> *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
> ...


----------



## Bergziege. (13. Oktober 2016)

Servus Oliver, bin dabei,
Gruß Jochen


----------



## cocoloeres (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo . Ich heiße Johannesund komme am 27.1-28.1-29.1 2017 zu besuch nach Weilrod .


----------



## cocoloeres (12. Januar 2017)

Wenn es die Wetter Lage zulässt möchte ich mein Mtb mit bringen und such Fahrer die mir gerne die Gegend ein wenig zeigen . Ich bin 41 Jahre alt und komme aus der Gegend von Aachen .Wer hätte Lust eine Runde zu drehen ? Kondition ist vorhanden .


----------



## Bergziege. (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Johannes,
die Lage im Taunus ist so, es liegt Schnee und es gibt einige Eisplatten.
Wird wohl auch so bis Sonntag bleiben. Ohne Spike Reifen macht das nicht soviel Spaß.
Bin selbst Samstag und oder Sonntag unterwegs ab Hohemark.
Habe aber keine Kondition und fahre deshalb nur kurz. Kannst aber gerne mitkommen.
Morgen werde ich mit meiner Nichte am Pechberg schlitten fahren
Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoloeres (26. Januar 2017)

Vielen dank aber das mit dem schnee hab ich mir gedacht deshalb werden wir rodeln gehn . viel spass beim fahren


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. März 2017)

*MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus*

*Kurze Tour 1 noch 6 Plätze frei, 3-Berge Tour 2 ausgebucht*

Wir eröffnen die Saison 2017 im Main Taunus Kreis und treffen uns
am *Sonntag, 26. März 2017, um 11.00 Uhr* Sommerzeit! (Ankunft S-Bahn 2 von Frankfurt um 10:47)
beim *Bahnhof Eppstein, Am Stadtbahnhof 1, 65817 Eppstein*
Für Autofahrer sind genügend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Tourenende ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.
Bitte ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke mitnehmen. Eine Einkehrmöglichkeit ergibt sich am Ende direkt beim Bahnhof Eppstein.

Wir bieten zwei Touren an die je nach Wetterlage bei Aufstiegen über Forststraßen und naturbelassene Wege führen. Die Abfahrten erfolgen über naturbelassene Wege und wenn vorhanden über Singletrails.  Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und kurze Strecken in S1. Die Gruppengröße legen wir bei 10 Personen fest. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Rossert Tour 1, ca. 25 km und 700 Höhenmeter*
Langsames Genießertempo für (noch) Untrainierte und Mountainbikanfänger und -Anfängerinnen.
Tourenguidin ist Nina Hohlfeld
*Kurze Tour 1 noch 6 Plätze frei *

*Drei-"Berge"-Tour 2, ca. 35 km und 1.250 Höhenmeter*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo mit drei Hauptaufstiegen von jeweils 200 m Höhe auf 500 m, 440 m und 400 m. Wer nach zwei Anstiegen genug hat, hat die Möglichkeit auszusteigen.
Tourenguide ist Urs Weidmann
*3-Berge Tour 2 ausgebucht*

Bei der Anmeldung bitte angeben, bei welcher Tour Du mitfahren möchstest.
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB
Die Anmeldung ist möglich über Facebook, IBC-Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected].
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Wir freuen uns, Euch auf den Touren auch schöne Aussichtspunkte zeigen zu können.

Urs und Nina


----------



## _melle_ (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Bin bei der Tour 2 mit dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (29. März 2017)

DIMB IG-Taunus Touren vom Sonntag, 26.03.17
Den Link zu den Fotos habe ich an alle mir bekannten E-Mail Adressen zugeschickt. Wer keine E-Mail bekommen hat (weil er sich z.B. über Facebook angemeldet hat), kann den Link zu den Fotos bei [email protected] per E-Mail anfordern.


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. April 2017)

Wir laden herzlich ein zum 2. DIMB Tourentag im nördlichen Teil vom Taunus. Wir treffen uns
*am Sonntag, 23. April 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
beim *Bahnhof Usingen, Bahnhofstr. 34*
Für Autofahrer sind genügend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Tourenende ungefähr 15.00 Uhr.
Bitte ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke mitnehmen..

Wir bieten wieder zwei Touren an. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und kurze Strecken in S1. Die Gruppengröße legen wir bei 10 Personen fest. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Frühlingstour 1 als verkürzte Version der „Buchfinkenroute“ mit ca. 28 km und 500 Höhenmeter*
Langsames Genießertempo für (noch) Untrainierte, Familien und Kids
Tourenguidinnen sind Nina Hohlfeld und Christina Weidmann

*Frühlingstour 2, ca. 35 km und 750 Höhenmeter*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo.
Tourenguide ist Oliver Heim

Bei der Anmeldung bitte angeben, bei welcher Tour Du mitfahren möchtest.
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB
Die Anmeldung ist möglich über Facebook, IBC-Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected] oder oliver,[email protected].
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Wir freuen uns über Eure Teilnahme.

Oliver und Nina


----------



## Cynthia (23. April 2017)

Die Sonne zeigt sich - passt.  Wir treffen uns kurz vor 10 Uhr in Usingen am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusbär (23. April 2017)

Bin gerade angekommen.


----------



## Cynthia (23. April 2017)

Zu viert und nach etwa der Hälfte zu dritt waren wir auf der Route 1 entspannt unterwegs.  Schön, dass ihr dabei wart!


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Mai 2017)

_Wir laden herzlich ein zum 3. DIMB IG-Taunus Tourentag im Taunus. Wir treffen uns
*am Sonntag, 14. Mai 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
beim MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus 
Für Autofahrer sind genügend kostenlose Parkplätze vorhanden.

Ende der Touren ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.
Der Flowtrail Feldberg wird in beiden Touren integriert. Damit wollen wir zugleich die Saisoneröffnung vom Flowtrail Feldberg unterstützen.
Bitte ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke mitnehmen..

Wir bieten wieder zwei Touren an. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und S1Die Gruppengröße legen wir bei 10 Personen fest. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour 1 rund um den Flowtrail Feldberg mit ca. 25 km und 700 Höhenmeter*
Langsames Genießertempo. Tourenguidin ist Christina Weidmann

*Tour 2 rund um den Flowtrail Feldberg, ca. 41 km und 1175 Höhenmeter*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo.
Tourenguides sind Nina Hohlfeld und Urs Weidmann

Bei der Anmeldung bitte angeben, bei welcher Tour Du mitfahren möchtest.
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB
Die Anmeldung ist möglich über Facebook, IBC-Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected] oder [email protected].
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Wir freuen uns über Eure Teilnahme.

Nina, Christina und Urs


_


----------



## _melle_ (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
bin bei der Tour 2 mit dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Taunusbär (12. Mai 2017)

Hi,
wenn's Wetter passt sind Nicole und ich auch wieder bei der Tour mit Christina dabei.
Grüße 
Bernd.


----------



## Taunusbär (14. Mai 2017)

Es war wieder eine klasse Tour. 
Hat Spaß gemacht und wir waren vor dem Regen wieder zurück. 
Vielen Dank an Christina.

Grüße auch von Nicole 
Bernd


----------



## Cynthia (14. Mai 2017)

Schön, dass ihr dabei wart!


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (15. Mai 2017)

Hi Christina,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat viel Spaß gemacht.!

Danke
B.


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. Juni 2017)

Wir laden herzlich ein zum 4. DIMB IG-Taunus Tourentag im Rahmen des Oberurseler Bike Marathons
*
am Sonntag, 25. Juni 2017, um 09.00 Uhr*
Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark, Friedländerstr. 2, 61440 Oberursel

Unser Mitgliedsverein Mountain Sports e.V. richtet den Oberurseler Bike Marathon zum 13. Mal aus. Wir unterstützen mit der Teilnahme das Engagement. Das Startgeld von 8 bzw. 7 Euro bei Voranmeldung beinhaltet ein Freigetränk im Ziel sowie die Teilnahme an einer Verlosung von Preisen.

Als DIMB IG-Taunus starten wir um 09:00 Uhr beim Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark (Start/Ziel)

Strecke: 45 km – 1.000 Höhenmeter in moderatem Tempo.
Strecke: 26 km – 500 Höhenmeter in sehr gemütlichem Tempo.
Gerne nutzen wir während der Tour die Möglichkeit, „Auswärtigen“ zu zeigen, wo sich legale Singletrails und landschaftlich schöne naturbelassene Wege befinden.

*Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung*
Info zur Anfahrt und Parken
H i e r  kannst Du Dich  d i r e k t  anmelden

Eine separate Anmeldung bei der DIMB IG-Taunus ist nicht notwendig. Es gilt die Haftungsausschlusserklärung vom 13. Oberurseler Bike Marathon. Wir freuen uns über Eure Teilnahme.

DIMB IG-Taunus
Urs

*




*


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. Juli 2017)

*Was gibt der Winterstein noch her? *


 







Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus führt uns diesmal unter der Führung von "Einheimischen" in das Gebiet vom Winterstein.  Die Ausgangshöhe liegt bei einer Höhe von 250, der höchste Punkt ist der Steinkopf mit 518 m.  Das Netz an Singletrails und naturbelassenen Wegen ist sehr dicht. Für den Aufstieg und Transfers bieten sich die Forststraßen an.

Wir treffen uns
*Sonntag, 23. Juli 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
bei der Autobahnraststätte/Tankstelle Wetterau,  Ecke Wintersteinstraße/Hasselheck in Ober-Mörlen
Autofahrer vom Süden parken bei der Raststätte Wetterau Ost, (Abfahrt mit Auto ist verboten!) oder z.B. in 61239 Obermörlen, im Umkreis der Hasselheckerstr.  37 mit ca. 1,3 km Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt.

Tourenende ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke (und Verpflegung) mitnehmen. In der Mitte der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit zur Einkehr.

Es gibt wieder zwei Touren. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und S1. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour 1, ca. 30 km und 750 Höhenmeter*
Langsames Genießertempo

*Tour 2, ca. 40 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo

Als Guides sind Verantwortlich: Nina Hohlfeld, Oliver Heim, Bernd Hallmann mit weiteren "Einheimischen".

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB.

*Anmeldung*:
bitte per E-Mail unter Angabe der an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum. 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Eure IG-Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Bea und meine Person würden die Tour 1 mitfahren 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hjw51 (19. Juli 2017)

Würde den Winterstein gerne etwas kennen lernen. Melde mich zur Tour  1 an. Lg HansJörg


----------



## cocoloeres (10. August 2017)

Hallo ich bin Johannes aus der Nähe von Aachen und komme am Sonntag abend nach Riedelbach für 4 Tage . Monatg Dienstag fahre ich eine Taunusumrundung würde dann aber noch gerne Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal zu Feldberg mit Limes Weg rüber . Wäre einer so nett mir mal was zu zeigen ? Am besten morgens schon los weil dann hat man den ganzen Tag zeit . Hat vieleicht einer Urlaub und fährt ?


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. August 2017)

*Wiesbaden - Platte*



Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus führt uns diesmal nach Wiesbaden in das Gebiet der Platte. Gerd Ehlinger wohnt direkt am Waldgebiet und zeigt uns einen Teil der schönsten Trails. Laut der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns  in den Schwierigkeitsklassen S0 und S1.

Wir treffen uns am
*Sonntag, 20. August 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn, auf der Seite der Straße Wolkenbruch, Wilhelminenstraße 51, 65193 Wiesbaden. Im Umfeld der Station gibt es genügend Parkplätze.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung mitnehmen. Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit, im Café und Restaurant Leichtweiss einzukehren.

Es gibt wieder zwei Touren. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour kurz*, max. 30 km und 750 Höhenmeter - langsames Genießertempo
*Tour lang*, max. 40 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo

Als Guides sind verantwortlich: Gerd Ehlinger, Urs Weidmann, Nina Hohlfeld

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail unter Angabe der Tour kurz oder lang an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum. 
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Eure IG-Taunus
Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## _melle_ (15. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Melde mich zur langen Tour an.

Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## HC-65 (15. August 2017)

Wann ist das ungefähre Tourende geplant?


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2017)

HC-65 schrieb:


> Wann ist das ungefähre Tourende geplant?



16:00 Uhr


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. September 2017)

Wir lieben Singletrails ...




Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel. Arnd Köhler, Vorstandsmitglied der Mountain Sports e.V., zeigt uns mit der Tour „knackig“ seine Lieblingsstrecken mit einem hohen Trail-Anteil mit der Schwierigkeitsklassen S1 gemäß Singletrailskala.

Wir treffen uns am
*Sonntag, 24. September 2017, um 10.00 Uhr *
am Schillerturm gegenüber der Adresse „Altkönigstr. 130, 61440 Oberursel“.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.
Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit, im „Waltraut“ einzukehren.

Es gibt wieder zwei Touren. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour knackig*, max. 25 km, 900 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 13:30, Guide Arnd, Nina
*Tour moderat *max. 35 km, 999 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 15:00, Guide Urs

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail unter Angabe der Tour *knackig *oder *moderat *an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum. 

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen LINK mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.


----------



## M-T-B (17. September 2017)

Und vorher Wählen nicht vergessen 
Bin in Berlin und schau es mir live an...bin daher nicht dabei. 
Euch bestes Bike-Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (17. September 2017)

Hallo, mal zum Verständnis (für einen Neuling), zwei Touren:


> *Tour knackig*, max. 25 km, 900 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 13:30, Guide Arnd, Nina
> *Tour moderat *max. 35 km, 999 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 15:00, Guide Urs


Die knackige Tour hat mehr/steilere Anstiege, 10 km kürzer und/oder wird schneller gefahren? Denn "moderat" hat 100 hm mehr, 10km länger und dauert aber 1,5 Stunden länger, wird langsammer gefahren? Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber bis dahin werde ich leider mein Rad noch nicht haben.


----------



## Paul_FfM (17. September 2017)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Wir lieben Singletrails ...
> Anhang anzeigen 644664
> 
> Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel. Arnd Köhler, Vorstandsmitglied der Mountain Sports e.V., zeigt uns mit der Tour „knackig“ seine Lieblingsstrecken mit einem hohen Trail-Anteil mit der Schwierigkeitsklassen S1 gemäß Singletrailskala.
> ...



Melde mich für die knackige Tour an.
Grüße
Paul


----------



## 747-8 (24. September 2017)

Moin zusammen, würde gerne die "moderate Tour" mitfahren.
Bis gleich
Klaus


----------



## kilometashrubba (24. September 2017)

Hallo,
irgendwie habe ich die Ankündigung zu spät gesehen.
Hat jemand eine Aufnahme dieser Tour vom GPS?
Freue mich über GPX zum nachfahren. Gerne als private Nachricht.
Danke und Gruß.


----------



## prodigy (24. September 2017)

Ich fand die Tourenausschreibung auch sehr interessant und wäre  als DIMB Mitglied gerne mitgefahren, konnte aber leider wegen familiären 
Verpflichtungen nicht.
An einer GPS Aufzeichnung wäre ich sehr interessiert, bzw. wenn jemand die Touren noch mal fahren sollte, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## IG-Taunus (25. September 2017)

Für eine rechtzeitige Terminplanung 

Die letzte Tagestour für 2017 findet am 
*Sonntag, 22.10.17, 10:00 Uhr *
ab dem Vereinsgelände vom MTB-Kronberg statt. Weitere Infos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Oktober 2017)

*IG-Taunus Tagestour "Rund um den Hardtbergturm" *
Die Saison-Abschlusstour startet in Kronberg mit Nina Hohlfeld und Harald Weck. Sie zeigen euch die schönsten flowigen Trails zwischen Kronberg, Königstein, Altenhain und Bad Soden. Die technischen Anforderungen entsprechen der Singletrailskala S0 und kurze Stücke S1.

*Sonntag, 22.10.17, 10:00 Uhr bis ca. 14:30 Uhr*
Sportgelände vom MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit, in der Gaststätte Hainklause einzukehren.
Es gibt bei Bedarf zwei Gruppen für eine Strecke von ca. 34 km und 850 Hm. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.


*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder im IBC-Forum.
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

--


----------



## dodderer (15. Oktober 2017)

Bin gerne dabei, endlich passt es mal..............
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## blackbike__ (21. Oktober 2017)

huhuuu, wir sind dann auch mal wieder gerne zu zweit dabei, freue uns


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Oktober 2017)

UPS habe mich gestern im verkehrten Forum angemeldet hoffe es wird noch gelesesen, wir sind zu zweit bis später 
Jochen


----------



## dodderer (22. Oktober 2017)

War ne ganz tolle Tour, vielen Dank für die Orga 
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Bergziege. (22. Oktober 2017)

Ja super Tour und für Nina *****


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. März 2018)

*DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour: Sonntag, 18.03.18, 10:00 Uhr, Bauschheim *

Die erste MTB-Tagestour 2018 der DIMB IG-Taunus startet in Zusammenarbeit mit der SKG Bauscheim e.V. Der Verein ist zugleich Mitgliedsverein der DIMB und verfügt über eine aktive Radsportabteilung mit einer starken Jugendförderung. Wir nutzen das flache Gelände im Rüsselsheimer Wald für den Einstieg in die neue MTB-Saison.
*Abgesagt: Sonntag, 18. März 2018, um 10:00 Uhr
Neuer Termin: Samstag. 24. März 2018, um 10:00 Uhr*
Am Steinmarkt 2-4, 65428 Rüsselsheim (Bauschheim)
Die Rückkehr ist um 14:00 geplant

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. 10 km vor oder am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit einzukehren.

Die Strecke führt über Singletrails wo immer vorhanden mit der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 der Singletrailskala.

Es sind etwa 42 km bei ca. 170 Hm und einem Tempo von ungefähr 12 km/h.
Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl und Gruppenzusammensetzung ist in einer zweiten Gruppe eine Zusatzschleife von etwa 13 km bei etwas schnellerem Tempo möglich.

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum. 

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


uwe50
0151 182 483 80


----------



## Bejak (11. März 2018)

Klingt gut, falls nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich mit fahren.


----------



## Bejak (15. März 2018)

Am Samstag/Sonntag soll die Temperatur wieder auf Gefrierpunkt fallen, das ist mir zum Radeln zu kalt.


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. März 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 706245

*DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour: Samstag, 23.03.18, 10:00 Uhr, Bauschheim *

Die erste MTB-Tagestour 2018 der DIMB IG-Taunus startet in Zusammenarbeit mit der SKG Bauscheim e.V. Der Verein ist zugleich Mitgliedsverein der DIMB und verfügt über eine aktive Radsportabteilung mit einer starken Jugendförderung. Wir nutzen das flache Gelände im Rüsselsheimer Wald für den Einstieg in die neue MTB-Saison.
*Abgesagt: Sonntag, 18. März 2018, um 10:00 Uhr
Neuer Termin: Samstag. 24. März 2018, um 10:00 Uhr*
Am Steinmarkt 2-4, 65428 Rüsselsheim (Bauschheim)
Die Rückkehr ist um 14:00 geplant

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. 10 km vor oder am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit einzukehren.

Die Strecke führt über Singletrails wo immer vorhanden mit der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 der Singletrailskala.

Es sind etwa 42 km bei ca. 170 Hm und einem Tempo von ungefähr 12 km/h.
Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl und Gruppenzusammensetzung ist in einer zweiten Gruppe eine Zusatzschleife von etwa 13 km bei etwas schnellerem Tempo möglich.

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum.

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


uwe50
0151 182 483 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (3. April 2018)

*Aktion teilen und "dabei sein"*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/

Beteiligt euch am kommenden Wochenende Samstag 7. und/oder Sonntag 8. April 2018 an der Trail-Pflege. Der Termin wird jährlich von der IMBA (International Mountain Bicycling Association) ausgerufen. Schnell merkten wir, dass der Vorlauf von drei Monaten zur Pflege von Wanderwegen mit den Wandervereinen zu kurz war. So konzentriert sich die Pflege auf die Downhill Strecken nördlich vom Feld-berg, die zwei Abschnitte vom Flowtrail Feldberg-Hohemark sowie die MTB-Trails Winterstein. 
Wir sind gespannt, wie viele Mountainbiker bereit sind, gemeinsam etwas Praktisches für unseren Sport zu tun. Hier findest du Termine und Orte.

Anhang anzeigen 714612
https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2018)

*Trail-Pflege Wochenende - "sei dabei!"*



   Das Wetter passt 

Bitte helft an diesen Tagen tatkräftig mit. Wir freuen uns, wenn sonst an diesem Wochenende übliche Treffpunkt zugunsten eines Projektes/Termins umgelegt werden.
Standard-Werkzeug steht bei den einzelnen Treffpunkten zur Verfügung. Handschuhe, vorhandene Klappsägen und Rebscheren sind immer brauchbare Werkzeuge, die im Rucksack Platz haben.


*Samstag, 7. April 2018 *

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr : Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Bauen und shapen von Tableline Pro + Beginner
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Flowtrail Feldberg 2. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Friedländerstraße 23, 61440 Oberursel
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*MTB-Trails Winterstein*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Forsthaus Winterstein, Wintersteinstraße, 61239 Ober-Mörlen
Weitere Informationen: Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten


*Sonntag, 8. April 2018*

*Flowtrail Feldberg 1. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Windeck
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Tableline shapen
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Kocherfelsen*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: MTV Sportgelände, Schülerwiese 1, 61476 Kronberg oder
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr: Debusweg, Falkenstein, Eingang Singletrail gegenüber Asklepiosklinik
Auf- und wegräumen vom Windbruch, der den Weg versperrt.
Rückfragen: [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. April 2018)

*Tagestour am Sonntag, 15. April 2018*
Die MTB-April-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet in Niedernhausen. Olaf Bertko von der Mountainbike-Gruppe Langenhain hat für uns eine Tour vorbereitet. Die Tour führt uns auf die Platte, maximal S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 15. April 2018, 10.05 Uhr*,
Bahnhof Niedernhausen: Ankunft S2 aus Frankfurt um 09:56 Uhr
Parkplätze: Ilfelder Platz, 65527 Niedernhausen
Bitte 50 Cent-Stück bereithalten für Parkuhr/Tag - kein Wechselgeld.

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke und bilden dann nach etwa einer Stunde zwei Gruppen mit folgendem Angebot:
-      Tour Maximal: 45 km und 1.400 hm
-      Tour Minimal: 25 km und 750 hm

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Auf der Platte gibt es eine Imbissbude zum "Nachtanken". Gegen Schluss der Tour können wir auf dem "Kellerskopf" einkehren. Von da geht es nur noch abwärts zurück nach Niedernhausen, wo wir so um 16:00 Uhr ankommen.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


----------



## _melle_ (9. April 2018)

Bin am Sonntag dabei 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Mai 2018)

Ausschreibung Tagestour


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Mai 2018)

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel, am Treffpunkt der regelmäßigen Touren von Mountain Sports. Die Strecken führen möglichst über naturfeste Wege und Singletrails, meist mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad S0 und einige S1-Stellen, gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 27. Mai 2018, 10.00 Uhr*, 
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Wir starten gemeinsam zu unserer Tour von max. 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl/Kondition/Zeitrahmen können die Teilnehmer nach 12 km und 300 Höhenmeter wählen, ob sie auf einer verkürzten Strecke fahren wollen.

-      Ausdauertour: 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter - Guide Urs Weidmann
-      Genießertour: 34 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - Guide Nina Hohlfeld
-      Einmal-hoch-Tour: 24 km und 750 Höhenmeter - Guide Marc Müller

*Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.* Eine Einkehr ist kurz vor dem Ende der Tour im _Freizeitrestaurant Das Waltraut_ geplant. Rückkehr am Schillerturm je nach Tour zwischen 13:00 und  16:00 Uhr.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## IG-Taunus (28. Mai 2018)

*Achtung: Teilnehmerzahl beschränkt. Darum bitte Anmeldung per E-Mail.*

Die MTB-Juni Tagestour findet *"Rund um die Naturpark-Hochtaunus MTB-Trails-Winterstein"*
statt. Wie die meisten wissen, werden dort aktuell die Strecken der MTB-Trails Winterstein ausgebaut. Die Eröffnung ist in der ersten Hälfte vom August geplant. Die Strecken sind als PreView in der Tour mit eingeplant.

*Samstag, 9. Juni 2018, 11:00 Uhr*
Naturfreundeparkplatz, ca. 150 m vor dem Forsthaus Winterstein 
Koordinaten für das Navigationssystem: 50.339846,8.6640092
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto erfolgt von Ober-Mörlen oder Bad Nauheim

Tourdauer: ca. 4,5 Std. inkl. Pausen & Einkehr im Gasthaus
Tourlänge: rund 35 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 800
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo, Aufteilung in 2 Gruppen ist möglich
Fahrtechnik: S0-S1; Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.
Tourenguides: Oli, Urs, Nina

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.
Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Oliver


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. Juli 2018)

* 

*

*IG Taunus Tagestour auf den Spuren der Kelten und Römer *
Die MTB-Juli-Tagestour findet mit dem MTV Kronberg statt. Nina führt uns über möglichst viele Trails zwischen Kronberg und Bad Homburg. Ninas ausgearbeitete Tour umfasst ca. 47 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter und führt über viele Singletrails zwischen Kronberg und Bad Homburg. Dabei ist auch der neue 2. Abschnitt vom Flowtrail Feldberg.
An verschiedenen Stellen sind Abkürzungen möglich. Fahrtechnik S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.

Treffpunkt ist:
*Sonntag, 22. Juli 2018, 10:00 Uhr*
MTV Gelände, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus


Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Einkehr für die beiden langen Touren ist unterwegs geplant. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 16:00 Uhr beim Startort.
Je nach Teilnehmerzahl bilden wir nach ca. 1 km und 100 Höhenmeter bis zu drei Gruppen. Gebt bei der Anmeldung an, ob ihr die lange, mittlere oder kurze Tour mitfahren möchtet. Guides sind Nina, Urs und Klaus.


Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]


*


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. August 2018)

*IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel Tour ist abgesagt.*
Die MTB-August-Tagestour organisiert Klaus. Die Tour führt vom Bahnhof Eppstein über Bremthal zur Hohen Kanzel. Unterstützt wir Klaus von Christina und vom "Local" Mathias, der sich als Nauroder im Gebiet jenseits der A3 bestens auskennt.
Fahrtechnik-Anforderungen S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Für die Tour solltest du Kondition mitnehmen für max. 40 km und 1000 Höhenmeter. Treffpunkt ist:

*Sonntag, 19. August 2018, 10:00 Uhr*
Bahnhof Eppstein, Am Stadtbahnhof 1, 65817 Eppstein. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz westlich der Gleise am Theodor-Fliedner-Weg. Ab Frankfurt auch erreichbar mit der S2 oder der RB.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Eine Einkehr ist am Ende der Tour direkt beim Bahnhof Eppstein möglich. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 16:00 Uhr.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]


--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (13. August 2018)

Hallo,
da ich mal wieder im Lande bin würde ich da gerne mitfahren 
Grüße


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. August 2018)

*IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel

Leider müssen wir die Tour absagen, da sich zwei der Guides verletzt haben 
*

*Terminalterantiven*
- Bautag am Flowtrai. 10:00 Uhr
- Altkönig und Feldberg 10:00 Uhr
https://calendar.google.com/calenda...tYi5pZy50YXVudXNAbQ&ctz=Europe/Berlin&sf=true
oder wenn keine Berechtigung:
https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/


----------



## dodderer (18. August 2018)

Gute Beserung den Beiden 
Mangels Auto morgen wäre Eppstein Bahnhof als Treffpunkt für mich genial gewesen.
Die Alternativen sind mit ÖPNV doof zu erreichen ......................schade !
Grüße


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. September 2018)

Schuhbaum bei der Hohen Kanzel an dem die Tour vorbeiführt

*Abgesagt: IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel*

Die ausgefallene MTB-August-Tagestour holen wir nun im September nach. Die Tour führt vom Bahnhof Eppstein über Bremthal zur Hohen Kanzel. Guides sind Klaus Petri und Urs Weidmann und je nach Teilnehmerzahl weitere Co-Guides.
Fahrtechnik-Anforderungen S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Für die Tour solltest du Kondition mitnehmen für max. 40 km und 1200 Höhenmeter. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Schleifen auszulassen um die Strecke um ca. 5 km und 300 Höhenmeter zu kürzen. Treffpunkt ist:

*Abgesagt: Sonntag, 23. September 2018, 10:00 Uhr
Neu: Sonntag, 30. September 2018, 10:00 Uhr*

Bahnhof Eppstein, Am Stadtbahnhof 1, 65817 Eppstein. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz westlich der Gleise am Theodor-Fliedner-Weg. Ab Frankfurt auch erreichbar mit der S2 oder der RB.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Eine Einkehr ist am Ende der Tour direkt beim Bahnhof Eppstein möglich. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 16:00 Uhr.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

■


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. September 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 774032
Schuhbaum bei der Hohen Kanzel an dem die Tour vorbeiführt

*IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel*

Die ausgefallene MTB-August-Tagestour holen wir nun im September nach. Die Tour führt vom Bahnhof Eppstein über Bremthal zur Hohen Kanzel. Guides sind Klaus Petri und Urs Weidmann und je nach Teilnehmerzahl weitere Co-Guides.
Fahrtechnik-Anforderungen S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Für die Tour solltest du Kondition mitnehmen für max. 40 km und 1200 Höhenmeter. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Schleifen auszulassen um die Strecke um ca. 5 km und 300 Höhenmeter zu kürzen. Treffpunkt ist:

*Neu: Sonntag, 30. September 2018, 10:00 Uhr*

Bahnhof Eppstein, Am Stadtbahnhof 1, 65817 Eppstein. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz westlich der Gleise am Theodor-Fliedner-Weg. Ab Frankfurt auch erreichbar mit der S2 oder der RB.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Eine Einkehr ist am Ende der Tour direkt beim Bahnhof Eppstein möglich. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 16:00 Uhr.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]


■


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. Oktober 2018)

*IG Taunus Tagestour auf "Hennings Herbsttrails"*

Bei der Jahresabschlusstour vom Oktober schließen wir uns den Mountainsports an. Die Tour führt vom Taunus-Informationszentrum in den Hochtaunus. Guides sind Henning und Urs.
Fahrtechnik-Anforderungen S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Für die Tour solltest du bei schönem Wetter Kondition mitnehmen für max. 40 km und 1000 Höhenmeter. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, nach 2 Stunden abzubrechen.

*Sonntag, 28. Oktober 2018, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)*

Taunus-Informationszentrum, Hohemarkstraße 192, 61440 Oberursel. Freie Parkplätze gib es bei der U-Bahn Station (U3) oder Straße "An der Waldeslust".

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Eine Einkehr ist am Ende der Tour im Freizeitrestaurant Waldtraut möglich. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 15:00 Uhr.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link per E-Mail an [email protected]

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (5. März 2019)

*Mehrtagestouren 2019*
*siehe untenstehende Ausschreibungen zum Herunterladen. *

*Anmeldefrist für die beiden unten angegebenen Veranstaltungen ist der Sonntag, 31. März 2019*




*Vier Tagestouren über Fronleichnam 2019 in der Saverne*
Die Veranstaltung wird vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis organisiert. Jeder nimmt in eigener Verantwortung teil. Mobilität mit einem eigenen Auto oder als Mitfahrer ist unter anderem Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme.

Mitfahrtreff-Touren Saverne (Fronleichnam)
Adobe Acrobat Dokument 235.0 KB
Download





*Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen vom Sa, 28.09. bis So, 06.10.2019*
Die Veranstaltung wird vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis organisiert. Jeder nimmt in eigener Verantwortung teil. Eine ganze Woche an den Hängen der Südvogesen "Trail-Surfen". Untergebracht sind wir in bis zu zwei Ferienwohnungen. Die Vermieter selbst sind passionierte Mountainbiker und zeigen uns Jahr für Jahr neue Strecken.

Mitfahrtreff HerbstTourenwoche Südvogese
Adobe Acrobat Dokument 635.6 KB
Download


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. März 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 840132

*IG Taunus Tagestour rund um den Spitzweiher*

Die MTB-März-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bahnhof Frankfurt am Main – Stadion. Mit dieser Tour wollen wir uns in eine neue Saison einfahren. Entsprechend werden wir gemütlich fahren und in der Ebene mit wenigen Höhenmetern zu kämpfen haben. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse bleibt S0 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus.

*Sonntag, 24. März 2019, 10.00 Uhr*,
Bahnhof Frankfurt am Main – Stadion, Flughafenstraße 105, 60528 Frankfurt mit genügend Parkplätzen.

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden.

- 42 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei weniger als 100 Höhenmetern. 
- 35 km eine um 7 km verkürzte Variante.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt sind.

Anmeldung per E-Mail über diesen Link an [email protected]


----------



## uwe50 (23. März 2019)

‍♀️ Tagestour von morgen, Sonntag, 24. März.

Wir sind die Tour gestern nochmals abgefahren. Die Wege sind gut angetrocknet. Links und rechts der Trails findet man teilweise schon saftiges grün. Der Frühling ist da 

Wer kurzfristig an der Tour teilnehmen will, kann dies ohne Anmeldung tun. Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Frankfurt Stadion (Link siehe Ausschreibung). Wir gehen davon aus, dass es für die Meisten die erste Tour in diesem Jahr sein wird und fahren entsprechend "gemütlich".


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. April 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Auf in den Frühling" am So. 14.04.19*
Die MTB-April-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bus-Bahnhof in Hofheim am Taunus. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse ist S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 14. April 2019, 10.15 Uhr, *
Bahnhof Hofheim (RB, RE, S2), Ausgang Ost beim Busbahnhof.
Infos zum Parken in Hofheim

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden. 

- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 950 Höhenmetern.  
- 30 km und 700 Höhenmeter die weniger anstrengende Variante. 

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant. 

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

 Eine Anmeldung ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. April 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Auf in den Frühling" am So. 14.04.19*
Die MTB-April-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bus-Bahnhof in Hofheim am Taunus. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse ist S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 14. April 2019, 10.15 Uhr, *
Bahnhof Hofheim (RB, RE, S2), Ausgang Ost beim Busbahnhof.
Infos zum Parken in Hofheim

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden. 

- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 950 Höhenmetern.  
- 30 km und 700 Höhenmeter die weniger anstrengende Variante. 

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant. 

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

 Eine Anmeldung ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## IG-Taunus (25. April 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.19*

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet von Kronberg aus. Die Tour führt uns auf den Feldberg, über den Altkönig nach Kronberg zurück. Der Anteil an Singletrails ist bergauf hoch. Bergab fahren wir auf anspruchsvollen Trails. Wir sind auf Trails  der Schwierigkeitsklasse S1 bis S2 gemäß Singletrail-Skala unterwegs. Die Tour ist für Anfänger nicht geeignet! Tourguides sind Ariane und Nina. 
*
Sonntag, 05. Mai 2019, 10.00 Uhr*
Sportgelämnde MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg

Parkplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden.
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl beträgt 12 Personen. 
- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 1000 Höhenmetern. 
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant. 
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist. 

Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich: [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. Juni 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 21. Juli 2019 ab Kronberg*

Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im Juli führt hoch auf den Feldberg und über schöne Trails bergab zur Hohemark in Oberursel, wo wir die Tour in der „Waldtraut“ ausklingen lassen.      

Die Tour ist ca. 42 km lang und bei etwa 1.000 Hm. Wir sind ungefähr fünf Stunden unterwegs. Bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Die schwierigeren Passagen können immer mit einer leichteren Variante umfahren werden. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Nina und Klaus.

Wann:    *Sonntag, 21.07.2019, 10h*
Wo:        Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer:       Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 15 Personen

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Wasser kann unterwegs, an diversen Stellen, aufgefüllt werden. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.
Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich an [email protected] oder [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Juli 2019)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 879274
> 
> *IG Taunus Tagestour am So. 21. Juli 2019 ab Kronberg*
> 
> ...



*Es gibt noch freie Plätze*
Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich an [email protected] oder [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. August 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour zu den Zacken am So. 18. August 2019 ab Oberursel*

Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August führt - wo immer möglich auf Singletrails - rund um den Feldberg mit einem Abstecher zum Lümmelfelsen (beim Großen Zacken). In der Tour sind 500 Meter der Downhill Strecke sowie der komplette Flowtrails Feldberg vom Windeck bis zur Hohemark enthalten.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang bei etwa 1.100 Hm. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1, kurze Streckenabschnitte S2 und eine Stelle mit S3. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen, größeren Wurzeln und kurze steile Passagen ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus.

*Sonntag, 18. August 2019, 10.00 Uhr*, 
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden 

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch.Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB ist notwendig.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected].


----------



## 747-8 (13. August 2019)

Hinweis: Die Tour dauert bis ca. *16:00 Uhr*!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (14. September 2019)

*Sonntag, 22.09.19 - "Rund um die Maibacher-Schweiz"*
Die DIMB IG-Taunus September-Tour findet "Rund um die "Maibacher-Schweiz" im nord-östlichen Teils des Naturpark-Hochtaunus statt.

*Sonntag, 22. September 2019, 11:00 Uhr (!)*
Parkplatz Freibad Butzbach-Maibach, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-Maibach
Tourdauer: ca. 4 Std. inkl. Pausen & Einkehr im Gasthaus
Tourlänge: rund 35-40 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 800-900
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala  - Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln bergab wie bergauf ist notwendig.
Tourenguide: Oli
Max.Gruppengröße: 11-12

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]

Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Ebenso wäre interessant vorab bei Anmeldung zu erfahren, ob Ihr mit einem Pedelec an der Tour teilnehmen wollt.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 8 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. September 2019)

Es gibt noch freie Plätze. Bitte Anmeldung per E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Oktober 2019)

*Tagestour So. 27.10. "Kapersburg & Winterstein"*

Die DIMB IG-Taunus Oktober-Tour findet im nord-östlichen Teils vom Naturpark Hochtaunus statt.

*Sonntag, 27. Oktober 2019, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit!)*
Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn)

Dauer ca. 4 Std zzgl. etwaige Einkehr im Gasthaus Winterstein
Moderaten Tempo bei ungefährer Länge von 40 km und max. 1.000 Höhenmeter.
Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln sind die Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik (S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala).
Tourguides: Thorsten und Klaus
Max. Gruppengröße: 14 Personen

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]. 
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Mai 2020)

*Tagestouren Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020*



*Taunuskammtour ab Friedrichsdorf*

*Tour 1* – Anfänger (mit Mountainbike und damit gefahrene Strecken), ca. 25 km, 400 Hm, gemütliches Tempo mit Zeit, Grundlagen vom Mountainbiken kennen zu lernen
*Tour 2* – eBike möglich, ca. 40 km, ca. 850 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n) *ausgebucht
Tour 3* – keine eBike, ca. 40 km, ca. 850 hm *ausgebucht*

Tourguides sind Thorsten, Urs und Klaus

*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020 um 11 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn) – Pkw-Stellplätze vorhanden.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - Anmeldung bitte inkl. Angabe der gewünschten Tour per E-Mail an [email protected].
Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmeranzahl angepasst werden.


----------



## IG-Taunus (24. Mai 2020)

*Tagestour Pfingstsonntag, 31. Mai 2020 - Zusatzangebot*



*Taunuskammtour ab Friedrichsdorf*

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:*
ca. 44 km, ca. 850 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n)

_keine_ eBikes
Wegschwierigkeit: "rot", d.h. _geeignet für Mountainbiker mit Erfahrung auf mittelschweren Trails_
Guides: Thorsten & Oliver

*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Pfingstsonntag, 31. Mai 2020 um 11 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn) – Pkw-Stellplätze vorhanden.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V..

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - *Anmeldung* bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] inkl. Angabe von *Adresse *und* Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) *zwingend notwendig*.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben. - Bitte ziehe eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB
(aktuell EUR 24 pro Kalenderjahr) in Betracht, um den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport zu fördern.

Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmerzahl angepasst werden.


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. Juni 2020)

*Tagestour Samstag, 20. Juni 2020 - Ausgebucht!*



*"Kapersburg & Winterstein" ab Friedrichsdorf*

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:*
ca. 42 km, ca. 850 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 3 bis 4 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n)

_keine_ eBikes (gilt für Männer ?)
gemeinsamer Start – _unterwegs Aufteilung in voraussichtlich *zwei* Gruppen nach Vorkenntnissen, Kondition und Fahrtechnik_
Wegschwierigkeit: "rot", d.h. _geeignet für Mountainbiker mit Erfahrung auf mittelschweren Trails_
Guides: Thorsten, Urs & Oliver

*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Samstag, 20. Juni 2020 um 11 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn) – Pkw-Stellplätze vorhanden.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V..

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Die Tour ist *ausgebucht*. Wir freuen uns über das große Intreresse.
- *Anmeldung* bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] inkl. Angabe von *Adresse *und* Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) *zwingend notwendig*.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben. - Bitte ziehe eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB
(aktuell EUR 24 pro Kalenderjahr) in Betracht, um den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport zu fördern.

Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmerzahl angepasst werden.
Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. Juli 2020)

*Sonntag, 26. Juli 2020, 10:30 Uhr


*
*"Rund um den Atzelberg"*
Die Tagestour vom Juli 2020 führt uns auf vielen Singletrails und sonstigen Wegen rund um den Atzelberg, vorbei an Fischbach, Rossert, Atzelberg, Schlossborn, Eichkopf. Landschaftlich gibt es einige Gebiete, in denen sich die Natur selbst überlassen ist. Inklusive Fernsichten über das Rhein-Main Gebiet. 
   
Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S1, also Wege ohne besondere Anforderungen. Die Tour eignet sich für MountainbikerInnen mit etwas Erfahrung. 
Es besteht die Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms!

Die Tour bietet:
·      ca. 40 km, 1050 hm und einen max. Durchschnitt von 12 km/h 
·      Reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden 
·      E-Bikes sind willkommen (Tempo richtet sich nach der(m) langsamsten TN!) 

Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs
*  
Sonntag, 26.Juli 2020, 10.30 Uhr (bis ca. 15:30 Uhr) *
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Firma Rothenberger, Spessartstr. 65779 Kelkheim 
ÖPNV: Ankunft vom Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof mit R12 um 10:11Uhr, oder von Königstein mit R12 Ankunft 09:41Uhr. Ca. 10 Minuten radeln zum Treffpunkt 
Beschreibung Weg Bhf. Kelkheim zum Parkplatz Rothenberger Spessartstr. 

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig. 
Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit einer Einkehr im nahe gelegenen Gimbacher Hof, ca. 3 Radminuten entfernt. 

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. 

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.   

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. *Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail* an [email protected]. inkl. Angabe von Adresse und Telefonnummer (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) zwingend notwendig. 
Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: *FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen 

*


----------



## IG-Taunus (9. August 2020)

*Sonntag, 23. August 2020, 10:00 Uhr
MTB-"Best of Trails"-Tagestour*




*"Rund um Lorsbach"*

Die Tagestour vom August 2020 führt uns, wo immer möglich, auf naturfesten Singletrails und Wegen im "auf und ab" von jeweils etwa 200 Hm in die Wälder vom "Staufen (451m)" und "Judenkopf (410m)". Flowige Abfahrten, großartige Ausblicke bei entsprechendem Wetter, sind Tour-Attraktionen. 
   
Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S1, also Wege ohne besondere Anforderungen. Die Tour eignet sich für MountainbikerInnen mit etwas Erfahrung. 
Es besteht die Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms! 

*Die Tour bietet:*
· ca. 40 km, 1.001 hm und einen max. Durchschnitt von 12 km/h 
· Reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden 
· Das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person
· Sollte die Kondition ausgehen, gibt es Möglichkeiten, weitere Anstiege am Ende der Tour auszulassen und auf dem Radweg zwischen Eppstein und Hofheim abzukürzen.

Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus 
  
*Sonntag, 23. August 2020, 10:00 Uhr (bis ca. 15:30 Uhr) *
Treffpunkt in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Bahnhof und Busbahnhof Hofheim: Parkplatz gegenüber Alte Bleiche 1-3, 65719 Hofheim (vom Bahnhofsausgang 50 Meter links dem Bach entlang).
Geparkt werden kann in der direkten Umgebung (kostenpflichtig).

Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit zu einer Einkehr. Für unterwegs bitte ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mitnehmen. Zudem Regen- und Wechselkleidung, Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike setzen wir voraus.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. 

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.   

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich. Das ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Formular "_IG-Veranstaltungen während der Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2)_ _Hygienekonzept und Selbstverpflichtungserklärung__"_ zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette wird zum Beginn der Tour abgegeben. Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## IG-Taunus (6. September 2020)

*MTB-Tagestour "Zum Hausberg und zurück" 
Samstag, 19.09.20, 10:30 Uhr*




*Rund um die "Maibacher-Schweiz"*

Die Tagestour von Samstag, 19. Septembert 2020 führt uns vom Treffpunkt
*Parkplatz Freibad Butzbach-Maibach**, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-Maibach* wenn möglich auf naturfesten Singletrails und Wegen im "auf und ab" von jeweils etwa 150 Hm in die Wälder von Butzbach und Usingen Dort erreichen wir den Hausberg (486m) und können einen wunderbaren Ausblick vom gleichnamigen Holzturm genießen. Flowige Abfahrten, großartige Ausblicke bei entsprechendem Wetter, sind Tour-Attraktionen.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei zwischen S0 & S1, also Wege ohne besondere Anforderungen. Die Tour eignet sich für MountainbikerInnen mit etwas Erfahrung. Es besteht die Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms und es wird in jedem Fall empfohlen einen entsprechende Brille zu tragen!

Die Tour bietet:
ca. 40 km, 900hm und einen max. Durchschnitt von 12 km/h
Reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden
Das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person

*Max.Gruppengröße*: Aufgrund der aktuell wieder rasant ansteigenden CoVID-19-Infektionszahlen steht das *Limit bei 10*, und wird fortlaufend dem aktuellen Infektionsgeschehen angepasst. Eine Stornierung der DIMB-IG-Taunus-Tour 09-2020 kann aus zuvor genannten Gründen ebenso kurzfristig mitgeteilt werden.

Sollte die Kondition ausgehen gibt es die Möglichkeit die Tour abzukürzen, um direkt Richtung Maibach zurückzukehren.

Tourguides sind Oliver und Thorsten

*Samstag, 19. September 2020, 10:30 Uhr (**bis ca. 15:00 Uhr**)*

Geparkt werden kann direkt am Treffpunkt, bzw. es kann vom Usinger-Bhf. auch über Usingen-Eschbach dorthin geradelt werden.

Falls die Bewirtung des Corona-bedingt geschlossenen Freibades Butzbach-Maibach an diesem Tag geöffnet sein sollte besteht die Möglichkeit zu einer Einkehr der "_italienischen-Art"_ im Anschluss an die Tour.

In jedem Fall bitte für unterwegs ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mitnehmen. Zudem Regen- und Wechselkleidung, Helm, Handschuhe, *Brille*, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike setzen wir voraus.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich. *Das ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Formular "IG-Veranstaltungen während der Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2) **Hygienekonzept und Selbstverpflichtungserklärung**" zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette wird zum Beginn der Tour abgegeben*. Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (5. Oktober 2020)

*MTB-Tagestour "Rund um den Feldberg", 
Sonntag, 25.10.20, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)*



Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im Oktober führt uns in einer schönen Runde einmal um den Feldberg herum. Über Trails geht es bergab zurück nach Kronberg, wo wir die Tour in der „Hainklause“ direkt am Ziel ausklingen lassen können.

Wir bieten dieses Mal zwei Touren an. Die *längere Tour* ist ca. 42 km lang mit etwa 1.000 Hm. Moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Die *kürzere Tour* hat ca. 30 km mit ca. 750 Hm. Langsames Tourentempo von 8 - 10 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir mit Pausen ungefähr fünf Stunden unterwegs.

Bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Nina, Klaus und Urs.

Wann: *Sonntag, 25.10.2020, 10h (Winterzeit)*
Wo: Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 15 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

*Anmeldung* sind nur per E-Mail - unter Angabe der langen oder kurzen Tour - an [email protected] möglich. *Das ausgefüllte und unterschriebene Formular "IG-Veranstaltungen während der Covid-19 (SARS-CoV-2) **Hygienekonzept und Selbstverpflichtungserklärung**" zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette wird zum Beginn der Tour abgegeben*. Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Juli 2021)

*AUSBEBUCHT - WARTELISTE MÖGLICH
MTB-Tagestour „Rauf und runter im Rheingau“*

Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr




Auf dieser Rheingautour werden wir uns auf naturfesten Trails und Wegen zu den Höhen des Rheingaus hinaufkurbeln. Dabei werden wir mit tollen Blicken über Rheinhessen und mit schönen Abfahrten maximal auf S2-Niveau belohnt. Es gibt einige steilere Streckenabschnitte, die eine gute Radbeherrschung voraussetzen. Bergauf lassen wir es mit einem moderaten Tempo von 10-12 km/h ruhig angehen.

*Treffpunkt* ist um 10.30 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in Eltville, Hauptstraße 81.

Die Eckdaten der Tour sind:
*Ca. 40 km, 1000 hm,* reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.
E-Bikes sind willkommen, das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person.

Die Tour richtet sich an *Biker mit gewisser Erfahrung und Grundkondition*. Bitte denkt an ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränk, eine Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour möglich. Das Tragen eines Helms ist obligatorisch, wie auch ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad. Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

* Anmeldung für einen Nachrückplatz bitte per E-Mail  inkl. Angabe von* *Adresse und Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) zwingend notwendig. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt.
Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (9. Juli 2021)

Hey, habe mich angemeldet aber noch keine Rückmeldung per Mail erhalten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juli 2021)

SteveMcQueen11 schrieb:


> Hey, habe mich angemeldet aber noch keine Rückmeldung per Mail erhalten.


Lieber "Steve",

bei mir ist leider keine Anmeldung eingegangen, bitte schicke mir deine Daten (Echtname / Adresse / Telefonnummer) an:

Danke dir und Gruß!


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. August 2021)

MTB-Tagestour "Kleine Trailrunde"
Sonntag, 29.08.2021, 10:00 Uhr ​



Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August fahren wir die nahegelegenen Trails um Kronberg herum rauf und runter. Die Tour klingt in Kronberg in der „Hainklause“ direkt am Ziel aus.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang mit etwa 850 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr viereinhalb Stunden unterwegs.

Bergauf und bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguide ist Nina.

Wann: *Sonntag, 29.08.2021, 10h*
Wo: Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. September 2021)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> MTB-Tagestour "Auf & Ab im Hintertaunus"​Samstag, 18.09.2021, 11:00 Uhr ​Anhang anzeigen 1335433
> 
> Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im September fahren wir bergauf und bergab, auch über flowige Wege durch den östlichen Hintertaunus. Ein paar ruppigere Trails dazwischen werden auch Gefallen finden.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Oktober 2021)

!!TOUR IST AUSGEBUCHT!!​MTB-Tagestour "Von der Billtalhöhe nach Glashütten & Schlossborn",​*Samstag, 09.10.21, 11:00 Uhr*​
Auf dieser kurzfristig anberaumten Tour werden wir uns auf naturfesten Trails und Wegen zur Höhe des Schlossborner Hausberges hinaufkurbeln. Dabei werden wir mit tollen Blicken zum Feldberg und mit schönen Abfahrten maximal auf S2-Niveau belohnt. Es gibt einige steilere Streckenabschnitte, die eine gute Radbeherrschung voraussetzen. Bergauf lassen wir es mit einem moderaten Tempo von 10-12 km/h ruhig angehen.

*Treffpunkt* ist um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Billtalhöhe an der B8 oberhalb Königstein.

Die Eckdaten der Tour sind:
Ca. 35 km, 900 hm, reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.

E-Bikes sind willkommen, das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person.

Die Tour richtet sich an Biker mit gewisser Erfahrung und Grundkondition. Bitte denkt an ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränk, eine Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour möglich. Das Tragen eines Helms ist obligatorisch, wie auch ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.  

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. *Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail* an [email protected]. inkl. Angabe ob mit E-Bike oder "Bio-Bike". Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.


----------



## IG-Taunus (17. Oktober 2021)

*MTB-Tagestour Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2021 10.30 Uhr 
- Taunuskammtour ab Friedrichsdorf*

Die letzte DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour des Jahres führt uns am Sonntag, 31. Oktober ab 10.30 Uhr von Friedrichsdorf über den Batzenbaum und die Saalburg hinauf zum Taunuskamm und hinüber zum Sandplacken.

Auf vielen schönen Trails geht es durch den Taunus zwischen Köpperner Tal und Großem Feldberg. Start und Ziel sind in Friedrichsdorf.
Eine Einkehr im Verlauf der Tour ist nicht vorgesehen. Am Sportpark Friedrichsdorf (Start/Ziel) besteht die Möglichkeit zur Einkehr bei einem „Italiener“.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0-S1.

Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist erforderlich.
Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) sowie einen Mund-Nase-Schutz mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig. *Es besteht die Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms! *Das Tragen von Handschuhen und einer Brille wird empfohlen.

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:* 
ca. 45 km, ca. 900 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 4 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n)
Wegschwierigkeit: "rot", d.h. _geeignet für Mountainbiker mit Erfahrung auf mittelschweren Trails_
Guides: Thorsten (Local) & Oliver

*Zusammenfassung:*
Start: *Sonntag, 31. Oktober 2021 um 10.30 Uhr* – _Zeitumstellung beachten_
Treffpunkt: Sportpark Friedrichsdorf, Edouard-Desor-Straße 1, 61381 Friedrichsdorf (an der überdachten Rollschuhbahn) – Pkw-Stellplätze vorhanden.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V..

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - *Anmeldung* bitte per E-Mail an [email protected].

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben. - Bitte ziehe eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB (aktuell EUR 24 pro Kalenderjahr) in Betracht, um den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport zu fördern.

Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmerzahl angepasst werden.


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (31. Oktober 2021)

Es hat Spaß gemacht. Tolle Führung, schöne Strecke, nette Teilnehmer. Gerne wieder 

Ach ja, ich habe die CO2-Kartuschen nicht bezahlt. Bitte mal bei mir melden.
Und sorry, wegen dem Pannen-Aufenthalt.


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. März 2022)

MTB-Tagestour So. 27.3.22: Sieben-Seen in den Wäldern rechts und links der A5​


Der Frühling erwacht ...

Die Tagestour vom März 2022 führt uns auf vielen einfachen Singletrails und sonstigen Wegen rechts der A5 Richtung Süden bis kurz vor Gräfenhausen. Hier unterqueren wird die A5, umrunden Erzhausen und fahren auf Natur- und Forstwegen mit dem schönsten Trail Abschnitt zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Die Route führt vorbei an sieben kleinen Seen (Oberwaldsee, Schnepfensee, Bornbruchsee, Steinrodsee, Bruchsee, Langener Waldsee, Gehspitzweiher). Wenn das Wetter passt, sehen wir das erste Grün und blühende Sträucher in Weiß und Gelb.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0, also Wege ohne besondere Anforderungen. Die Tour eignet sich auch für Mountainbike Anfängerinnen und Anfänger mit einer guten Grundkondition.

*Tourdaten*: ca. 49 km, 200 Hm. Mit der geplanten Rückkehr um 16 Uhr gibt es genügend Zeit für ein gemütliches Tempo mit einer ausgiebigen Essenspause.
Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 27. März 2022, 10:45 Uhr (Sommerzeit) *
Bahnhof Frankfurt Station, Flughafenstr. 104, 60528 Frankfurt
ÖVM: Ankunft von S7, S8 und S9 zwischen 10:22 und10:38 
Autofahrer finden kostenlose Parkplätze in der Umgebung vom Bahnhof.

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]. Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

*Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen:*
Wir gehen davon aus, dass alle die Corona-App auf ihren Smartphones installiert haben. Es wird Check-In Code generiert, der mit der Corona-App als Veranstaltung gescannt werden kann. Während der Tour bitten wir, die Corona-App aktiviert zu halten. Bei einem positiven PCR-Test ist die "TAN vom PCR-Test" in der Corona- App zu erfassen.
Bei Personen ohne App werden wir mittels Mail drei Mal nachhacken, ob es positive Schnell- oder PCR-Tests gibt. Falls Ja, werden alle Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer der Tour darüber informiert.


----------



## CoAXx (18. März 2022)

Hallo, ich würde gerne ein paar Touren von euch nachfahren. Finde ich sie auf Strava oder ähnlichen Quellen? Ansonsten würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand diese Touren als gpx zusenden könnte.


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. April 2022)

*AUSGEBUCHT - WARTELISTE MÖGLICH
Fahrtechniktraining für leicht fortgeschrittene Fahrer*






*„Beschwingter Saisonstart am Flowtrail Stromberg“
Samstag, 30.04.2022 (13.00 – 17.00)*​
Beschwingt in die kommende Saison mit den richtigen Grundlagen, das ist hier die Devise. Das Training richtet sich an alle (leicht) fortgeschrittenen Einsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger.

Wenn ihr bereits Erfahrungen auf leichten Trails der Klasse S1 gewonnen habt (Infos zur Singletrailskala) und die Grundlagen wie dosiertes Bremsen und Begriffe wie Grundposition und Aktivierung kein Fremdwort für euch sind, so seid ihr hier genau richtig.

Nach der Wiederholung der oben genannten Grundlagen fürs sichere Trailfahren, werden wir uns vor allem auf das flüssige Befahren der blauen und ggf. roten Strecken des Flowtrails heranmachen. Dabei wird der Fokus auf Linienwahl und sauberes Kurvenfahren inklusive Anliegerkurven gelegt werden. Der Abschluss bildet das Herantasten an das Befahren von Wallrides.

Anmeldung für einen Platz auf der Warteliste per E-Mail mit Angabe von Name und Mobilnummer.

Die Anmeldezahl ist auf *6 Teilnehmer *beschränkt, es wird keine Teilnahmegebühr erhoben. Spenden für die Erhaltung des Flowtrails Stromberg sind herzlich willkommen.

Mit der Anmeldung werden von euch die Teilnahmebedingungen für Fahrtechniktrainings der DIMB akzeptiert.

Das *Tragen von Knieschonern ist verpflichtend*, das Tragen von Ellenbogenschoner wird ausdrücklich empfohlen.

Treffpunkt um 13.00 Uhr ist der Parkplatz P4 des Flowtrail Strombergs, Neupfälzer Weg 55442 Stromberg.


----------



## IG-Taunus (25. Mai 2022)

MTB-Tagestour "Auf und Ab im Vordertaunus" 
Samstag, 04.06.2022, 10:00 Uhr​Anhang anzeigen 1485188

Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im Juni fahren wir die nahegelegenen Trails um Kronberg herum rauf und runter. Die Tour klingt in Kronberg-Oberhöchstadt im „Haus Altkönig“ direkt am Ziel aus.
Die Tour ist ca. 20 km lang mit etwa 450 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr drei Stunden unterwegs.

Bergauf und bergab geht es weitestgehend über Single-Trails, teilweise über den Flowtrail Feldberg, wie auch über naturfeste (Wander-) Wege. Es sind einige ruppige Passagen dabei, sowie einige Sprünge, die man aber entweder umfahren oder abrollen kann. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S2. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Das Tragen von Schienbein-, Knie- und Ellenbogenschützern ist empfohlen. Tourguide ist Wolf-Peter.

Wann: *Samstag, 04.06.2022, 10:00 Uhr*

Wo: vor dem „Haus Altkönig“, Altkönigstr. 30, 61476 Kronberg

Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt in der Altkönigstraße sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.
Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich. 

Gemäß „Coronavirus-Basisschutzmaßnahmenverordnung“, gültig bis 26.05., sind sämtliche Auflagen entfallen. Ggf. wird diese Verordnung am 27.05. verlängert. Über Änderungen wird über den o.g. Link rechtzeitig informiert.


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Juli 2022)

*MTB-Tagestour "Kleine Trailrunde" Sonntag, 17.07.2022, 10:00 Uhr*






Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im Juli fahren wir die nahegelegenen Trails um Kronberg herum rauf und runter. Die Tour klingt in Kronberg in der „Hainklause“ direkt am Ziel aus.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang mit etwa 850 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr viereinhalb Stunden unterwegs.

Bergauf und bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguide ist Nina.

Wann: Sonntag, 17.07.2022, 10h Wo: Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg

Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.



Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch. Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten.


----------



## IG-Taunus (8. August 2022)

MTB-Tagestour "Limes Trails" Sonntag, 14.08.2022, 09:00 Uhr​




Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August fahren wir die Trails auf der Südostseite des Taunus, die vom Limes ausgehen, der dort auf dem Kamm des Taunus entlangführt. Die Tour startet und endet in Kronberg-Oberhöchstadt, wo wir uns im Anschluss mit einem Eis abkühlen können. Wegen der zu erwartenden Hitze starten wir bereits um 9:00 Uhr.

Die Tour ist ca. 35km lang mit etwa 730 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr vier Stunden unterwegs.

Bergauf und bergab geht es weitgehend über Single-Trails, teilweise über den Flowtrail Feldberg, wie auch über naturfeste (Wander-) Wege. Es sind einige ruppige Passagen dabei, sowie einige Sprünge, die man aber entweder umfahren oder abrollen kann. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns überwiegend bei S0 und S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Das Tragen von Schienbein-, Knie- und Ellenbogenschützern ist empfohlen. Tourguide ist Wolf-Peter, Co-Guide ist Thorsten.

Wann: *Sonntag, 14.08.2022, 09:00 Uhr*

Wo: Parkplatz der Metzgerei Klein, Sodener Str. 4, 61476 Kronberg

Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Die Metzgerei hat sonntags geschlossen. Es sind genug Parkplätze vorhanden.

Bitte denkt daran, ausreichend Getränke mitzunehmen, z.B. eine zweite Flasche im Rucksack. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich. 

Seit dem 2. April 2022 ist die „Coronavirus-Basisschutzmaßnahmenverordnung“ in Kraft, nach der sämtliche Auflagen entfallen sind. Sie gilt aktuell bis zum 15. August.


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. September 2022)

MTB-Tagestour "Up-&Down-the-Hintertaunus-hills"​Sonntag, 02.10.2021, 10:30 Uhr​​Bei der *DIMB IG Taunus September-Tagestour*, *diesmal Anfang Oktober 2022*, fahren wir über flowige Wege durch den östlichen Hintertaunus. Ein paar ruppigere Trails dazwischen werden auch den Geschmack jedes Einzelnen treffen.

Die Tour ist ca. 35~38 km lang mit etwa 950 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr 4 Stunden unterwegs.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.

*Tourguide ist Oliver, Co-Guide ist Thorsten*.

Die Tour startet & endet am Freibad in Butzbach-Maibach. Falls das dortige Freibad-"Kiosko-di-Maria" zu dieser Jahreszeit noch geöffnet hat gibt´s im Anschluss an die Tour gerne auch noch einen "Happen-zu-Schnappen", und dies direkt am Start- als auch Zielpunkt unserer Tagestour.

Nichtsdestotrotz, bitte auch so ausreichend Verpflegung für die Tour einpacken  !!

Wann: *Sonntag, 02.10.2022, 10:30h*

Wo: Schwimmbad Maibach, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-MAIBACH

Wer: Sportliche Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.
Denkt bitte aufgrund der Jahreszeit auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung.

*Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB sind obligatorisch*.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise des DIMB-Racing-Team.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Am Montag, 15. August 2022, wurden die bereits bekannten Corona-Regeln nach der „Coronavirus-Basisschutzmaßnahmenverordnung“, nach den sämtlichen Auflagen entfallen, bis zum 11. September verlängert.


Sportliche Grüße

*Oliver Heim
Übungsleiter IG Taunus Touren-Scout* 
Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB)
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (8. Oktober 2022)

Einladung zur DIMB MTB-Tagestour am Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022, 13 Uhr​



"Indian Summer-Tour um die Gipfel der Köpfe"

Die DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour im goldenen Oktober führt uns am *Samstag, 15. Oktober* ab *13* Uhr vom Freibad Kelkheim in den sonnenbescheinten Vordertaunus. Vorbei an Rossert, Atzelberg, Hain-, Stein- und Eichkopf. 
Auf vielen schönen Wegabschnitten und Singletrails geht es durch den Vordertaunus zwischen Kelkheim mit seinen “Bergdörfern“ und Eppstein. Start und Ziel ist am *Freibad Kelkheim Lorsbacher Str. 41* *65779Kelkheim*.

Eine Einkehr ist erst am Ende der Tour eingeplant. Bitte in der Anmeldung vorab Bescheid geben ob Teilnahme an Einkehr gewünscht wegen Tischreservierung! 
Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0-S1 (abschnittsweise *S2-S3*). Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist erforderlich.

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung, sowie *Helm, Handschuhe, Brille*, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig. 
- Es besteht die *Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms* im Verlauf der Tour!

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:* 

ca. 38 km, ca. 1000 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n)

E-Bikes willkommen

Wegschwierigkeit: "rot", d.h. _geeignet für Mountainbiker mit Erfahrung auf mittelschweren Trails_

Guides: Klaus & Urs



*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022 um 13 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz am Schwimmbad Lorsbacher Str. 41 65779 Kelkheim 

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - *Anmeldung* bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] inkl. Angabe von *Adresse und Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) *zwingend notwendig*.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben. - Bitte ziehe eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB (aktuell EUR 24 pro Kalenderjahr) in Betracht, um den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport zu fördern.



Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmerzahl angepasst werden.


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. Oktober 2022)

MTB-Tagestour "Up-&Down-the-Hintertaunus-hills"​Sonntag, 30.10.2022, 11:00 Uhr, Butzbach-Maibach​
So….




…oder so??


Bei der *DIMB IG Taunus September-Tagestour*, *diesmal hoffentlich bei bestem Wetter Ende Oktober*, fahren wir über flowige Wege durch den östlichen Hintertaunus. Ein paar ruppigere Trails dazwischen werden auch den Geschmack jedes Einzelnen treffen.

Die Tour ist ca. 35~38 km lang mit etwa 950 Hm. Da wir deismal ohne 2ten Guide starten fahren wir in einem recht entspanntem Tourentempo. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr 4 Stunden unterwegs.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.

*Tourguide ist Oliver 😊*

Die Tour startet & endet am Freibad in Butzbach-Maibach. Bitte in jedem Fall ausreichend Verpflegung für die Tour einpacken!!

Wann: *Sonntag, 30.10.2022, 11:00h [!! ENDE DER SOMMERZEIT !!]*

Wo: Schwimmbad Maibach, Schulstraße 26, 35510 Butzbach-MAIBACH

Wer: Sportliche Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 8 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden. Denkt bitte aufgrund der Jahreszeit auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB sind obligatorisch. Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise des DIMB-Racing-Team. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

Am 11. September 2022 wurden die Corona-Regeln gem. der „Coronavirus-Basisschutzmaßnahmenverordnung“, nach der sämtlichen Auflagen entfallen, bis zum 30. September verlängert


----------

